# Things that drive you nuts!!



## Firefly

Holding the door open for a "gentleman" at lunchtime today and he just walks out past me without saying thanks.

"Parking" on yellow boxes.

Cars using the bus lanes.

There...I feel better already!


----------



## Shawady

Firefly said:


> "Parking" on yellow boxes.


 
Thats a big one.


----------



## TarfHead

Cheap headphones on public transport.

People waiting in line for a checkout, then waiting 'til asked for payment before trying to locate a card or change.


----------



## liaconn

People in shared offices who diall numbers on loudspeaker.

People in shared offices who have a radio playing on low volume all day.

People in shared offices who hum while they're working.

People in shared offices, full stop!!!

Yes, I'm having a bad day.


----------



## T McGibney

Clampers
Trade union leaders
Dunnes Stores checkout staff talking nonchalantly to each others while customers wait.
Airports
Car parking charges
The Bus Eireann 109 bus that takes 2+ hours to drive 40-odd miles between Virginia and central Dublin


----------



## WicklowMan

The constant 'thump thump' of a football outside all afternoon when I'm trying to study. We have a green area for kids to play in, but kids don't play on it and the parents are of the "ah sure, it's only a bit of fun" attitude. Incidentally, said kids never play football outside their own houses.

Oh, and John Giles saying "I hope Ireland's performance encourages more kids to play football on the roads"


----------



## Firefly

Yorky said:


> I've never seen a yellow box large enough to accommodate a car and would the car not just squash it?
> 
> Or do you mean parking _in _a box junction?



You see they were once, but enough cars parked on them which is why they are now squashed.


----------



## Purple

Yorky said:


> I've never seen a yellow box large enough to accommodate a car and would the car not just squash it?
> 
> Or do you mean parking _in _a box junction?



Pedantry.


----------



## Art

liaconn said:


> people in shared offices who have a radio playing on low volume all day.


 
+1000


----------



## oldnick

AAM moderators who erase threads that in any way deal with or emntion ethnic matters -such as the recent one on Roma gypsies or, until miday today,  a thread on nonEU employees.


----------



## MeathCommute

Firefly said:


> Holding the door open for a "gentleman" at lunchtime today and he just walks out past me without saying thanks.


 
That's my pet hate as well. There are several people in my office who have done this to me. They are now on my "vendetta" list. I hope to walk through the doors in front of them, and let it swing in their face. I am hoping they then say something. They'll be reminded of their own rudeness if they do !


----------



## MeathCommute

My main pet hate is people rubbing snots on the tiles of walls in toilets. What in the hell is that all about ????


----------



## Complainer

MeathCommute said:


> That's my pet hate as well. There are several people in my office who have done this to me. They are now on my "vendetta" list. I hope to walk through the doors in front of them, and let it swing in their face. I am hoping they then say something. They'll be reminded of their own rudeness if they do !



Try a very loud and direct 'You're welcome' as they walk away, and watch for the penny to drop.


----------



## ney001

The husband!


----------



## Purple

Complainer said:


> Try a very loud and direct 'You're welcome' as they walk away, and watch for the penny to drop.



I do that as well!


----------



## ney001

Also RTE programming - drives me nucking futs! 

Tonight - Brian & Pippa get married  - who in the hell are Brian & pippa and why do we care about their wedding? 

Off the Rails - courtney and the other one going on about must haves and can't live without clothes  - none of which appear to be cheaper then €450 - €600 and all of which come from the Powerscourt townhouse centre!  

Seoige now has some new crap show which will no doubt be a masterclass in stating the obvious! 

GRRRRR


----------



## WicklowMan

ney001 said:


> Also RTE programming - drives me nucking futs!
> 
> Tonight - Brian & Pippa get married - who in the hell are Brian & pippa and why do we care about their wedding?
> 
> Off the Rails - courtney and the other one going on about must haves and can't live without clothes - none of which appear to be cheaper then €450 - €600 and all of which come from the Powerscourt townhouse centre!
> 
> Seoige now has some new crap show which will no doubt be a masterclass in stating the bleeding obvious!
> 
> GRRRRR


 
You've just brought back a memory that's so traumatic it makes a war veteran suffering shellshock seem like ballet. Those ads ... the ones with an old clip from Tolka Row or something where, after telling you what they'll do to you if you don't pay the extortion money known as 'TV license', yerman turns to the camera and goes "I'll buy you a bag of mints"

I get a sudden and almost irresistable urge to throw heavy objects at the TV when I see it.


----------



## horusd

That radio advert for the play about Tom Creane, Arctic Explorer, which went something like....on the 15h day ...all we could see was South Georgia....   It was running ad nausem last year to the point I had to jump and switch-off the radio. I thought it had died a long-overdue death only to hear it again recently... I really really hope that's the end of the re-runs.


----------



## mathepac

Pharmacists who dispense 14 off-cuts of foil packaging each containing two tablets in response to me presenting a monthly prescription.


----------



## horusd

The fire-fighters in Roscommon prepared to go on strike over a training course. This is nothing short of ridiculous.


----------



## Bronco Lane

My next door neighbour who lets her bin lids "slap" against the side of her bin most mornings before 7 a.m. Then proceeds to fill her bin with one item of rubbish at a time. Opening and closing as she goes....


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> I do that as well!




SEE  ye do have something in common


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> SEE  ye do have something in common



There's no need to tell me, I don't have anyone on my ignore list!


----------



## Shawady

ney001 said:


> Seoige now has some new crap show which will no doubt be a masterclass in stating the obvious!


 
There must be some shortage of TV presenters.
She is covering some range of shows with RTE. Crime, Sport, Interview shows, Light entertainment.


----------



## Complainer

horusd said:


> The fire-fighters in Roscommon prepared to go on strike over a training course. This is nothing short of ridiculous.



Yeah, it's not as if those 'Breathing Apparatus' things are a matter of life and death or anything.


----------



## Delboy

the fact that this country is broke and places like Roscommon have 4 Chief Fire Officers on big salaries (78-95k) (and God knows how many assistant CFO's on salaries just below those scales) 
Greater London has 1 CFO and 6 assistant CFO's in total!!!

Now that drives me nuts!


----------



## Sue Ellen

Firefly said:


> "Parking" on yellow boxes.



More annoying again is people parking in allotted disabled spots when they aren't disabled.  They should be clamped but I've never seen this happen.

Saw one lady arguing at length with member of staff in supermarket car park who asked her to move her car because she wasn't disabled.  No way would she move.


----------



## Complainer

Delboy said:


> the fact that this country is broke and places like Roscommon have 4 Chief Fire Officers on big salaries (78-95k) (and God knows how many assistant CFO's on salaries just below those scales)
> Greater London has 1 CFO and 6 assistant CFO's in total!!!
> 
> Now that drives me nuts!



Roscommon has one Chief Fire Officer and 3 Assistant Chiefs, but don't let the facts get in the way of your good story.

[broken link removed]

Having said that, there is certainly an opportunity for rationalisation of management structures in the Fire Services, and some other local services, such as libraries.


----------



## Delboy

Complainer said:


> Roscommon has one Chief Fire Officer and 3 Assistant Chiefs, but don't let the facts get in the way of your good story.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Having said that, there is certainly an opportunity for rationalisation of management structures in the Fire Services, and some other local services, such as libraries.



was only quoting the esteemed Roscommon member of parliament, Mr Luke Flanagan, who came out with the gem the other night on radio.

Politicians making up stories...that drives me nuts!!!


----------



## MeathCommute

Bronco Lane said:


> My next door neighbour who lets her bin lids "slap" against the side of her bin most mornings before 7 a.m. Then proceeds to fill her bin with one item of rubbish at a time. Opening and closing as she goes....


 
Some people live by the adage - If I'm up, then everyone else needs to be up too. I'd love to hire a brass band to play under their bedroom window to get them back


----------



## RonanC

Complainer said:


> Roscommon has one Chief Fire Officer and 3 Assistant Chiefs, but don't let the facts get in the way of your good story.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Having said that, there is certainly an opportunity for rationalisation of management structures in the Fire Services, and some other local services, such as libraries.


 

As a comparison, Dublin Fire Brigade (DFB) has 1 Chief Fire Officer, and 6 Assistant Chief Officers (will confirm an exact number shortly). DFB also provide an emergency ambulance service with all fire officers being fully trained paramedics, whereas London Fire Service and Roscommon do not provide any ambulance cover. Roscommon has the support of the HSE and London has its own independant ambulance service.


----------



## z107

Firefly said:


> Cars using the bus lanes.



TDs usiing bus lanes.
In fact the whole attitude of TDs - that somehow they are 'entitled' to unvouched expenses, massive pensions and all the other perks they get.

It's TDs that got us into this mess, so if anything they should be made to suffer.
And they are not better than us!


----------



## RonanC

umop3p!sdn said:


> TDs usiing bus lanes.
> In fact the whole attitude of TDs - that somehow they are 'entitled' to unvouched expenses, massive pensions and all the other perks they get.
> 
> It's TDs that got us into this mess, so if anything they should be made to suffer.
> And they are not better than us!


 

TD's are not allowed use Bus Lanes. Ministers are though.


----------



## RonanC

horusd said:


> The fire-fighters in Roscommon prepared to go on strike over a training course. This is nothing short of ridiculous.


 
The fire officers (fire fighters) in Roscommon have been suspended over their failure to attend a breathing apparatus (BA) training course. This course was to be given by "office staff" who have no formal training or experience in the use of BA. This is a crazy situation that places fire officers in danger of being trained by unqualified staff and should not be accepted. They should be commended for their protest.


----------



## Mpsox

People who drive at night, at speed, in the pouring rain with one light working in their car.
People who drive at night, at a snails pace, in the pouring rain with no rear lights working (and yes, I did have a crap journey home last night)
People with big/fast cars who can't park them and think they can drive to the Audi rules of the road, and sod the rest of us in our little cars
radio presenters who spend half the show reading txt messages
Irish commedians who think if they swear a lot, it might cover up the fact that they have little or no talent
Person who didn't pick up their dog's poop right outside my front gate last night
National Geographic for posting me a reminder every month for the last 6 months to renew my subscription which isn't out until Jan next year. Very enviromentally friendly.


----------



## blueband

Sue Ellen said:


> More annoying again is people parking in allotted disabled spots when they aren't disabled. They should be clamped but I've never seen this happen.
> 
> Saw one lady arguing at length with member of staff in supermarket car park who asked her to move her car because she wasn't disabled. No way would she move.


 in fairness she dosen't have to be disabled, once she has the sticker on her windscreen she can park.


----------



## callybags

blueband said:


> in fairness she dosen't have to be disabled, once she has the sticker on her windscreen she can park.


 
See post #9


----------



## Bill Struth

RonanC said:


> The fire officers (fire fighters) in Roscommon have been suspended over their failure to attend a breathing apparatus (BA) training course. This course was to be given by "office staff" who have no formal training or experience in the use of BA. This is a crazy situation that places fire officers in danger of being trained by unqualified staff and should not be accepted. They should be commended for their protest.


 Ah Ronan, facts don't matter when there's an opportunity for a rant about the public service.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Back to parking......

People who park on the pavement/corner/double parked when dropping their kids off at school. So long as their little darling gets the shortest walk sod the rest of the children who have to step onto the road to get past them. Never mind that other drivers can't see past their dangerously parked cars when trying to get out of the car park in rush hour.

People who post smug comments on social network sites. Okay, so you donated to charity/helped an old lady across the road/picked dog poop up after your little precious did his business, you don't need to tell us all how wonderful you are for doing it.


----------



## liaconn

People who sit on the bench under the shelter at bus stops smoking away so that older/pregnant people have a choice of standing until the bus comes or breathing in second hand smoke. If its a rainy day everyone has a choice of getting soaked or breathing in second hand smoke.

People who don't tell their kids to stand up to let an elderly person sit down on the bus. I was on the Luas recently and a young couple and their two kids were taking up four seats while my seventy five year old mother stood.


----------



## werner

Law breaking cyclists ignoring red lights and skimming pedestrians as they attempt to cross the road

Law breaking cyclists ploughing along the footpath

Gardai ignoring law breaking cyclists

All day drug dealing at the Luas on Abbey St and Jervis St

Ticket checks by Luas staff who ignore free riding junkies on the Luas even when you point it out to them.

Charity muggers (chuggers)

Liar politicians breaking their pre-election pledges

Overpaid civil servants who are unable to count!

Don't get me started......


----------



## MeathCommute

The gardai annoy me so much. They're not prepared to do their job anymore. They're on a work to rule, if you ask me


----------



## horusd

Complainer said:


> Yeah, it's not as if those 'Breathing Apparatus' things are a matter of life and death or anything.



Well, I'm not sure that the issue relates to the course or whose giving it. It's seems more to do with the assessment. Irish Times today:

"At the centre of the dispute is the introduction of an assessment system, which evaluates the participation of fire officers in the breathing apparatus refresher course. John Kidd, general secretary of the Irish Fire and Emergency Services Association, which claims to represent 24 of the 57 fire officers in Roscommon, *said the assessment had been introduced without any consultation and could see members of long standing being removed from the service.*

Labour Senator John Kelly, a former member of Roscommon County Council, s*aid the fear among firefighters was that the assessment could be used to “settle some long-running human resources issues”.*


----------



## Complainer

liaconn said:


> People who don't tell their kids to stand up to let an elderly person sit down on the bus. I was on the Luas recently and a young couple and their two kids were taking up four seats while my seventy five year old mother stood.



Ah would you not have stood up yourself and let her sit down?

I'm joking of course.


----------



## dereko1969

People!


----------



## truthseeker

Really fat children. Theres 2 siblings near me (id say 8 and 6 years old) and they look like theyre ready to have strokes. Ive seen the parents, they are monstrously obese also. Disgusting to inflict that on children.

People who tell you 'ah shure its grand, he likes to play guard dog, he wouldnt harm you at all' when their unleashed dog is snarling, growling and snapping the ankles off you.

People who walk around in the gym changing room with no flip flops on. Just makes me crawly.


----------



## Complainer

horusd said:


> Well, I'm not sure that the issue relates to the course or whose giving it. It's seems more to do with the assessment. Irish Times today:
> 
> "At the centre of the dispute is the introduction of an assessment system, which evaluates the participation of fire officers in the breathing apparatus refresher course. John Kidd, general secretary of the Irish Fire and Emergency Services Association, which claims to represent 24 of the 57 fire officers in Roscommon, *said the assessment had been introduced without any consultation and could see members of long standing being removed from the service.*
> 
> Labour Senator John Kelly, a former member of Roscommon County Council, s*aid the fear among firefighters was that the assessment could be used to “settle some long-running human resources issues”.*



As I understand it, the issue is about non-operational officers carrying out training and assessments on operational staff.

Back to the main topic, I get so mad at those ignorant people who insist on barging their way onto the Luas without waiting for passengers trying to get off. At busy times, this creates a big mess that is easily avoided with a few seconds patience. Give me a couple of hours and a taser and I'll put manners on them.


----------



## Deiseblue

Manu Adebayor's finishing !

2 goals & a million misses today !


----------



## thedaras

As I understand it the firefighters issue is about the assessment.

[broken link removed]



> At the centre of the dispute is the introduction of an assessment system, which evaluates the participation of fire officers in the breathing apparatus refresher course. John Kidd, general secretary of the Irish Fire and Emergency Services Association, which claims to represent 24 of the 57 fire officers in Roscommon, said the assessment had been introduced *without any consultation* and could see members of long standing being removed from the service.



Nothing that, a few bob  / a day off in lieu/ no one to be suspended if they dont manage to actually pass the course /no one to be sacked.etc.. wont sort out  

Ill bet good money,that there is very little chance of this assesment going ahead without some form of "Compo"..Call me a cynic And please prove me wrong..

Ill eat my hat ,if this goes ahead without some concession for them..perhaps they are right ..If anyone deserves the best pay/conditions,it has to be them..

Oh and back to the main issue,Things that drive me nuts..those who defend the indefensible, and ignorance..


----------



## RMCF

Drivers who, when they are approaching you in the dark, leave it until 2secs after they have blinded you to dip their main beams.

You approach each other. It may be a bend and you can't physically see each other, but you can see the lights around the corner. You know there is a car about to come round. You dip your beams, civil like. He keeps his on for an extra couple of secs (for reasons unknown) and then for the next 100 yards you can see properly cos you're still suffering.

Idiots.


----------



## gianni

Drivers who are first in the queue who wait for the lights to go green before beginning to select first gear and release the handbrake. First in the queue carries a responsibilty to be ready to take off like a bat out of hell!

Cashiers in the supermarkets carrying out a conversation between their respective tills while you are paying for your groceries. (And also customers talking on mobile phones while paying cashiers!)

Crap music - ie the entire pool of 'talent' that comes out of reality TV.

Stop/Go lights on roadworks that have a ridiculously long overlap. Two queues of traffic sitting opposite eachother waiting for one or other set of lights to turn green.

The new 'funny' intro to every match on the Premiership.

Michael McGrath.

Clothing collection flyers.

People who think Michael O'Leary would sort out the mess this country is in.


----------



## horusd

Herman Von Rumpouy's hair.


----------



## JP1234

Vodafone broadband, down since last night, still no explanation or admission of a fault on their side.


----------



## WaterWater

The guys in Tesco Stillorgan that work in the vegetable department that drop the boxes of vegetables on the floor behind you with a loud "bang", rather than just place them gently on the floor.
Barmen that throw the empty bottles in to the "bath" thing behind the counter and make a huge crashing sound.
The awful noise that staff make in coffee shops when they are banging cutlery and plates about the place or walloping the coffee grind holder thingy to empty it.

Yup. For me it's noise.


----------



## WicklowMan

RMCF said:


> Drivers who, when they are approaching you in the dark, leave it until 2secs after they have blinded you to dip their main beams.


 
Yes, that's a biggie alright. They're usually the morons who put the lights back on to full beam again 2 seconds before they've passed you as well.


----------



## z107

I'm learning some great tips here for annoying people!
Keep them coming


----------



## ney001

Craig Doyle - on radio, on TV everywhere - the male equivalent of Seoige - if there's a whiff of a new show then he's got the gig!


----------



## roker

Garda who can disobey the law, for example, park half up the curb over the double yellow lines
Drivers who keep touching their brakes when something comes the other way or on a slight corner
Kids next door who make screaming siren noised every time they are riding their tractors


----------



## STEINER

wife leaves sitting room and kitchen doors open and whatever noise she makes disturbs my reading or tv viewing!

wife hoovers sitting room while I am watching TV!

wife forgets to switch off light in spare bedroom!

wife watches Emmerdale, Coronation Street, Eastenders, Hollyoaks!

wife uses my laptop for facebook!

wife uses my laptop while looking at TV soaps, like what am I supposed to look at! 

2 year old kid next door only seems to shriek/cry not talk.

other neighbours driving untaxed car for about 4 years.

Trappatoni's laughable press conferences.

Tesco checkout operators chatting to each other while checking my purchases out.

Smokers outside the main door of St. James hospital Dublin.

Cars with only one working headlight.

Cars driven with foglights on when there is no fog.

Vehicles breaking red lights.

Drivers on mobile phones when executing turns.

Drivers who don't park between the white lines in car parks.

People who sit in your reserved cinema seat.

RTE's endless repeats.

Waiting til almost 12 midnight for a review of tomorrows papers on Vincent Browne and then the credits roll.

Hotel checkins longer than ten minutes.

Hotel dinners of tiny size.

Can't buy alcohol in a supermarket Sunday morning.

Croke Park Agreement.

How Revenue Commissioners can authorise a 3.5k tax free laundry payment for politicians.

the very concept of Child Benefit.

UPC customer service.

relative who moans about finances, yet has a mortgage repayment of about 400 per month!

Bank takes 1 month to pass on ECB rate increase and 2 months to implement an ECB rate decrease.

Kids who kick the back of your seat on an aeroplane.


----------



## Marion

Kids who kick the back of your seat on an aeroplane.

+1 

Plus:

People who recline their seats. I realise that there is a bit of a domino effect in this. But it would be great if nobody started.

Plus: 

I dislike being treated like "mammy" at work. I really do not want to store your PPS number. You're an adult. Please store it on your mobile. Thanks.


Marion


----------



## amtc

People who approach an ATM like they've never seen one in their lives and take forever

People in supermarkets who hold conversations with the mother of their best friend since primary school whilst blocking the aisle in Tesco

Why isn't there a fast bus lane in these aisles?

Men in lingerie departments with their other halves (I don't mind it they are there on their own, but that is just creepy following round the missus)

People who sit on the outside bus seat so you have to squeeze into the window seat

Very obvious drug dealing all round Abbey Street/O Connell St

Being called Madam in restaurants. I am in my mid 30s (and I don't look it). Say nothing! I don't expect miss

Waiters automatically giving the man the bill - I hate going to the bar, so I don't mind a man doing that. But when I ask for the bill for a lunch date, give it to me!


----------



## JP1234

My neighbours inability/refusal to ensure his side gate is properly closed, leaving it clanking away all night....

People who drive on full beam AND fog lights


----------



## callybags

amtc said:


> Being called Madam in restaurants.


 
This really bugs me as well.










Especially because I'm a man.


----------



## TarfHead

This morning, I was on a road in a line of traffic, waiting to get through the lights onto the main road. There is a lane that allows quicker access to the same main road, but it has a No Right Turn sign on it, 06:30 to 09:30. Despite the sign, there were quite a few cars that zipped down the right hand side of the road to make the right turn into the lane.

This morning, after crawling up to the lights, I finally got through on green only to nearly rear-end the driver in front. S/he had decided to stop in the junction to let drivers coming out of the same lane out in front of them.

GAH !

Then there were two Gardai on duty at a junction with working traffic lights waving traffic through. Why can't they move 200 metres down the road and nab the people making the rat run manoeuvres ?


----------



## liaconn

The Sunday Independent - full of rubbishy articles, glorifying of complete non-entities and rants by 'journalists' of the calibre of Emer O Kelly Eilis O Hanlon, Jody Corcoran and Brendan O Connor who misquote, mislead and misinterpret. I haven't bought it in years because its such a depressing rag but someone drew my attention to an article in it yesterday about something I've been involved in and I could not believe the distortion of the facts.  (And no, it was nothing to do with the public service)


----------



## Bubbly Scot

...and I take things right back to social network sites.

People who insist on posting about how a particular celebrity's death is receiving so much coverage in the media and outpourings of grief and sympathy but soldiers deaths/children with cancer etc. etc. are not worthy of the same response.

The hour by hour status updates from a "friend" who's other half is in hospital. I don't need to know about the bed baths, or the painkilling induced ramblings and I'm not sure her other half would be so keen to have all that broadcast either!


----------



## Firefly

liaconn said:


> The Sunday Independent - full of rubbishy articles, glorifying of complete non-entities and rants by 'journalists' of the calibre of Emer O Kelly Eilis O Hanlon, Jody Corcoran and Brendan O Connor who misquote, mislead and misinterpret. I haven't bought it in years because its such a depressing rag but someone drew my attention to an article in it yesterday about something I've been involved in and I could not believe the distortion of the facts.  (And no, it was nothing to do with the public service)



+1 Utter trash. The Irish Times on Sat is OK but I'm beginning to buy the Telegraph and FT Weekend recently and they have very interesting articles in the paper and their magazines. Usually don't finish them until Tue/Wed so never seem to buy the Sunday papers anymore..

Actually, it would be great if you could just buy the magazines from the leading papers on a Sat...hmm


----------



## ney001

Bubbly Scot said:


> ...and I take things right back to social network sites.
> 
> People who insist on posting about how a particular celebrity's death is receiving so much coverage in the media and outpourings of grief and sympathy but soldiers deaths/children with cancer etc. etc. are not worthy of the same response.
> 
> The hour by hour status updates from a "friend" who's other half is in hospital. I don't need to know about the bed baths, or the painkilling induced ramblings and I'm not sure her other half would be so keen to have all that broadcast either!



would also like to add to this and say status updates about your kids and school or something 'funny' they said! NOT INTERESTING.  

Constant posting on social network sites about x-factor  - never watched it, don't care about it and don't understand why people who do watch it are spending all their time updating their status instead of watching the show??


----------



## Firefly

Constantly being asked to join Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter by friends of mine. Won't and never will. Just can't see how it would make my life better but see so much wrong with it on the downside...

Want to get in touch? Beers.


----------



## horusd

Firefly said:


> Constantly being asked to join Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter by friends of mine. Won't and never will. Just can't see how it would make my life better but see so much wrong with it on the downside...
> 
> Want to get in touch? Beers.



So you'll  not be a twitterati Firelfy?   I hate it too. Technology is way over-rated, it gets to use you and not you it.


----------



## Niallman

For me, it has to be those folk who are obviously more superior to the rest of us and feel that they can skip to the top of an exit queue off the M50 and expect to be let in. Not the only place that that goes on of course but its where I see it most.


----------



## Firefly

horusd said:


> So you'll  not be a twitterati Firelfy?   I hate it too. Technology is way over-rated, it gets to use you and not you it.



I just have a thing about all this personal information out there. Maybe I get it from my dad who has insisted being ex-directory for the last 30 years!

Also, the constant need to have pages updated. You'd end up missing out on life as you're too busy posting about it.


----------



## mathepac

Firefly said:


> ... You'd end up missing out on life as you're too busy posting about it.


+1

"Life is what happens while you are busy making other plans."   John Lennon


----------



## STEINER

I never win anything doing the lotto.

Ex state employees getting their phone bills paid by taxpayer eg B. Ahern.

Ex state employees getting free secretarial services courtesy of taxpayer....

Michael McDowell SC

Excessive salaries of RTE megastars.

TV and radio programme presenters calling themselves broadcasters.

Pat Kenny Frontline programme constantly changing its broadcast time between 9.35pm and 10.35pm.

Walking to shop on Sunday morning to find a problem with delivery of some newspaper I want.

Queing at ice cream counter in Liffey Valley cinema and there is only one assistant on especially if the person ahead has ordered some fantastic time consuming concoction.

Christmas ads on TV from November 1st ad nauseum.

Kids pawing the self serve deli stuff like coleslaw in my local Superquinn.

Noisy kids in pubs on Sunday especially during carvery.

UK soccer in pubs on Sundays.

Couple I know talk about the salary hits they have taken in their secure jobs, yet blissfully smoke €100 worth of cigarettes every week between them.

If I go out to pub with certain friends, I end up not talking to them much as they invariably spend most of their time outside smoking.

A commercial break barely 5 to 10 minutes into a TV programme.

Nepotism.

Luke Ming Flanagan TD/Mick Wallace TD.

Every week Micheal Martin TD in the Dail during leaders questions makes longwinded speeches instead of just asking a question.


----------



## STEINER

I go to the ATM and yes its out of service.


----------



## ney001

Steiner - t'would be quicker to list what doesn't annoy you!


----------



## The_Banker

People who worry that others will find out there age.... 

My uncle is 59. He was at home alone last week and his 27 year old son came home and found him slumpted in a chair after getting a heart attack. My cousin immediately called an ambulance and when the paramedics came they asked him some questions to try and see how lucid he was.
One question was his date of birth and he wouldnt answer as his son was present. 

Bloody stupid


----------



## WaterWater

When the VHI post me out documents with my customer account and policy number on them but when I ring them they ask me for my membership number.


----------



## Marion

Businesses in the private sector who tell you that they will do a job, quote a price, and then fail to turn up within the specified period. 

"I will do the job on Friday or Monday at the latest". 

Today is Tuesday. No show!

Obviously, they don't need the business or the profit!  

Hard times for private sector businesses? Yeah! Right! 

Marion


----------



## TarfHead

WaterWater said:


> When the VHI post me out documents with my customer account and policy number on them but when I ring them they ask me for my membership number.


 
upc Customer Service require you to key in your account number before you can talk to someone. Then when you're patched through, the first thing they ask you for is your account number.


----------



## TarfHead

People who re-stock the priinter by opening a ream of paper and putting in the few sheets they need. Printer drawers are sized to take a full ream.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Buying my groceries in SuperValu Mount Merrion and forgetting to hand in my fob to collect my points earned for my purchases but also the fact that the staff member never remind me or ask me if I have a reward card. Even worse to be told afterward that they cannot add the points earned retrospectively.


----------



## micmclo

Why do you wait at the bus-stop or supermarket checkout and then recoil in horror when you realize you need to pay

So you search that bottomless handbag for aaaaaaaaages to find your money

I also include people who queue for the ATM and don't have their card ready when they get to the top of the queue.


----------



## micmclo

Nearly forgot

If you don't say darling in real life then why do you post DD, DS or DH? I'll include hubby also

Not so bad here but there is an Irish wedding site and it's everywhere


----------



## Bubbly Scot

micmclo said:


> Nearly forgot
> 
> If you don't say darling in real life then why do you post DD, DS or DD? I'll include hubby also
> 
> Not so bad here but there is an Irish wedding site and it's everywhere



Years...and ok...more years ago, when the internet was new and scary, people started using DD, DS, DH etc. because they didn't want to name their children online. Sometimes you'd see DD#2 and everyone on that site who "knew" the poster knew exactly which child was being referred to.

It used to mean "Darling" but over time, particularly when it came to husbands, the first "D" would sometimes mean "Darn"..you'd know by the tone of the post what was meant.

HTH


----------



## Firefly

micmclo said:


> Nearly forgot
> 
> If you don't say darling in real life then why do you post DD, DS or DH? I'll include hubby also
> 
> Not so bad here but there is an Irish wedding site and it's everywhere



I know the one...DH loves it


----------



## Tintagel

When I visit my sister's house this Christmas and she will be lying through her teeth when she says that she prepared/cooked the little tasties/finger food that she bought in Marks and Spencers. She will then proceed to talk about herself and the wonderful things that she is doing in her life throughout the visit and show absolutely no interest in anyone else's life. I wonder does Leper have room for one more at his next winter BBQ?


----------



## Leo

Tintagel said:


> When I visit my sister's house this Christmas and she will be lying through her teeth when she says that she prepared/cooked the little tasties/finger food that she bought in Marks and Spencers.


 
You should show up with a little treat this year of a selection of M&S goodies, announcing as you enter where you got them and how cheap they were.

Then watch as she races to the kitchen to prepare something else.


----------



## MeathCommute

I hate disgusting toilet manners. I've lost count of the number of times I've seen toilet bowls with skidmarks on the bowl and the sides. Toilet brushes are never used. Instead of waiting to assess what dirt is left after flushing the bowl, MOST people walk out of the cubicle at the same time as flushing. The height of ignorance. I also cannot understand why some people stick their snots to the tiled walls in toilets ? It totally escapes me what that could be all about


----------



## JP1234

People who eat breakfast bowl of cereal or lunch at their desk, when there is a perfectly good canteen on site.  Extra annoyance to those who go to the effort of walking to canteen to microwave soup, then bring it back to their desk to eat! It's really not that impressive having to listen to people chimping and slurping just so they can prove how dedicated they are....


----------



## micmclo

Has nothing to do with trying to show dedication 

It's nice to eat in peace, internet full screen and chill at your desk
Take the phone of the hook and you can turn on the ipod

Up in the canteen it's loud, full of chat and gossip and bitching. 
Since I have to add to the thread, I hate this gossiping and bitching behind people's backs that goes on in every workplace

So if you are sitting in the canteen one day and wondering why some people refuse to sit down in there and always leave, before you label them anti-social maybe look at those around you already in the canteen


----------



## JP1234

No,  I should have been clearer, you see these people are making a point of "working" through lunch, even though they have to stop to make the food and eat it. It's not a place where everyone goes to lunch at the same time so it's not exactly a quiet place to eat and relax. And as for people eating their cornflakes at the desk......get up a bit earlier!

( I tend to go for a walk at lunch to get peace;-) )


----------



## micmclo

Ah the office "martyr", love to tell you how indispensable they are
And often they never share info or hide emails or never delegate in their efforts to become indispensable.

And think they are great staying late and impressing the boss.
When realy, the boss thinks anyone who has to stay late is disorganized and struggling with their work. 

A few times a year they struggle into work, telling everyone how sick they were but they just had to come in

And love to tell you they have the "flu" 
Except of course if they had the flu they'd be on their back and barely capable of getting out of bed. The flu can kill you, it's not something you arrive into work with.

The office would not be complete without them


----------



## horusd

micmclo said:


> H...the canteen it's loud, full of chat and gossip and bitching.
> .....



Can't remember where I heard the the name of a knitting club called .."bitch and stitch"...sounds like your canteen.


----------



## becky

I eat lunch at my desk but don't count it as working though.  I do eat out in the the canteen /  local pub about 3 times a month.  One girl is a bit more of a gossip the me (I love gossip once it's half true) so I catch up on the gossip with her.

Back on topic.  I work with a load of women and cannot take anymore talk about weddings and kids/babies. I just don't care.  I'd like a rule to confine these topics to lunch times.

I also hate colleagues I hardly know (cos we speak three times a year) ringing me on Monday asking me did I have a nice weekend.  One day I'm going to tell them yes I did.  Snorted 10 lines, dropped 2 e's so am not at my best today.


----------



## JP1234

I have just gone back to work after 7 months of unemployment so maybe my tolerance of people is low!  But, Lunch at your desk is only ok if everyone else is  supposed to be on lunch at the same time. At my place we have a split lunch shift so while I am working the woman next to me is eating her soup and disturbing people with her talking.



> cannot take anymore talk about weddings and kids/babies.



I can cope with those but the one that really really annoys me is women getting hysterically excited about a pair of shoes. Someone had a pair delivered to work and the entire female staff of our department (except for me!) were cooing round then like a new born baby...

Another thing, the way people look at me when I tell them I don't drink alcohol, like my face has just turned itself inside out or something, then expect an explanation as to WHY!!! ( I just don't like it, it makes me ill)


----------



## liaconn

micmclo said:


> Ah the office "martyr", love to tell you how indispensable they are
> And often they never share info or hide emails or never delegate in their efforts to become indispensable.
> 
> *And think they are great staying late and impressing the boss.*
> *When realy, the boss thinks anyone who has to stay late is disorganized and struggling with their work. *
> 
> A few times a year they struggle into work, telling everyone how sick they were but they just had to come in
> 
> And love to tell you they have the "flu"
> Except of course if they had the flu they'd be on their back and barely capable of getting out of bed. The flu can kill you, it's not something you arrive into work with.
> 
> The office would not be complete without them


 
True. I've worked with lots of office martyrs and they're rarely the people who fly up the ladder getting lots of promotions.


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> has nothing to do with trying to show dedication
> 
> it's nice to eat in peace, internet full screen and chill at your desk
> take the phone of the hook and you can turn on the ipod
> 
> up in the canteen it's loud, full of chat and gossip and bitching.


 
+1


----------



## Sunny

People who stand and block escalators/travelators and have a conversation instead of standing on one side to let people walk past. Think it comes from living in London....

Also people who stand in line waiting to pay for something but wait until they are being served to actually start rooting around their bag for their purse. And then start rooting around for coins.


----------



## TarfHead

Sunny said:


> People who stand and block escalators/travelators and have a conversation instead of standing on one side to let people walk past. Think it comes from living in London....


 
+1



Sunny said:


> Also people who stand in line waiting to pay for something but wait until they are being served to actually start rooting around their bag for their purse. And then start rooting around for coins.


 
Not just me, so 



TarfHead said:


> People waiting in line for a checkout, then waiting 'til asked for payment before trying to locate a card or change.


 


micmclo said:


> Why do you wait at the bus-stop or supermarket checkout and then recoil in horror when you realize you need to pay
> 
> So you search that bottomless handbag for aaaaaaaaages to find your money
> 
> I also include people who queue for the ATM and don't have their card ready when they get to the top of the queue.


----------



## TarfHead

MeathCommute said:


> I hate disgusting toilet manners ..  I also cannot understand why some people stick their snots to the tiled walls in toilets ? It totally escapes me what that could be all about


 


MeathCommute said:


> My main pet hate is people rubbing snots on the tiles of walls in toilets. What in the hell is that all about ????


 
I've never noticed this habit. Maybe it's a Meath thing  ?


----------



## micmclo

_Got a smoke bud?
__Sorry, I don't smoke_

Then I get a tut tut and a filthy look like I just kicked their puppy 

I don't smoke and even if I did I wouldn't be handing them out for free to randomers.

All I have to do is stand outside the pub or cinema waiting for a friend [friends arriving late is another rant] or even stand outside the local Tesco and I get approached and asked
And it's never good looking girls where I could use it a conversation starter and break the ice 
No, it's usually the tracksuit brigade who I don't want to talk to

Maybe there is some long standing camardarie and honour code between smokers, I don't know

Well I call it mooching and begging


----------



## Firefly

micmclo said:


> _Got a smoke bud?
> __Sorry, I don't smoke_
> 
> Then I get a tut tut and a filthy look like I just kicked their puppy



That look cracks me up everytime  it's like "What's WRONG with you?"


----------



## bren1916

People/idiots who give money to the plague of street beggars around every street in the City Centre thereby encouraging more and more of their 'clan' to descend onto every pavement/parking meter in the City!


----------



## becky

JP1234 said:


> I have just gone back to work after 7 months of unemployment so maybe my tolerance of people is low!  But, Lunch at your desk is only ok if everyone else is  supposed to be on lunch at the same time. At my place we have a split lunch shift so while I am working the woman next to me is eating her soup and disturbing people with her talking.
> 
> 
> 
> I can cope with those but the one that really really annoys me is women getting hysterically excited about a pair of shoes. Someone had a pair delivered to work and the entire female staff of our department (except for me!) were cooing round then like a new born baby...
> 
> Another thing, the way people look at me when I tell them I don't drink alcohol, like my face has just turned itself inside out or something, then expect an explanation as to WHY!!! ( I just don't like it, it makes me ill)



We have flexi time so there are people in the office sometimes.  I do have my own office but leave the door open.  I'd happily stop eating me lunch at my desk if the wedding and baby talk stops.  

One of the women's daughter is getting married next year and some days, I almost lose the will to live.  So until then I will continue to eat my lunch at my desk and think a curry phase is in order.


----------



## liaconn

JP1234 said:


> I have just gone back to work after 7 months of unemployment so maybe my tolerance of people is low! But, Lunch at your desk is only ok if everyone else is supposed to be on lunch at the same time. At my place we have a split lunch shift so while I am working the woman next to me is eating her soup and disturbing people with her talking.


 

To be honest, I've just moved from my own room to a shared room and I'd far rather people were eating their lunch at their desk than shouting into their mobiles, listening to messages on speaker, humming, singing, talking to themselves, etc etc etc. Can't get a thing done.


----------



## Teatime

Fallen leaves that blow across the country road on wet windy nights in an erratic fashion leading me to believe they are frogs hopping and causing me to swerve/brake....Grrrrr!


----------



## sulo

Teatime.. you gave me a good laugh..  Leaves that look like Frogs.. brillliant.  Dam those leaves!  or frogs!


----------



## xeresod

Teatime said:


> Fallen leaves that blow across the country road on wet windy nights in an erratic fashion leading me to believe they are frogs hopping and causing me to swerve/brake....Grrrrr!


 

I've always thought they looked like rats! But I do still try to avoid them.

And that reminds me of the suicidal frogs (previously) living in my garden hopping in fromt of the lawn mower - nothing more annoying than emptying the grass collection bag knowing I'll come across frog guts at some point....


----------



## MeathCommute

TarfHead said:


> I've never noticed this habit. Maybe it's a Meath thing  ?


 
I work in South Dublin for a very large company and it is happening there


----------



## T McGibney

I still can't get my head around the idea of a driver swerving to avoid a frog


----------



## JP1234

liaconn said:


> To be honest, I've just moved from my own room to a shared room and I'd far rather people were eating their lunch at their desk than shouting into their mobiles, listening to messages on speaker, humming, singing, talking to themselves, etc etc etc. Can't get a thing done.




I can understand that too!

Anyway back on topic....

When you start a new job and are learning so much, writing everything down but still make a mistake, instead of explaining what I did wrong and offering to explain it, colleague goes complaining loudly to manager about having to sort out "the mess" (which wasn't that big a deal...)


----------



## Delboy

jeeez, what sort of people do you work with!


----------



## horusd

T McGibney said:


> I still can't get my head around the idea of a driver swerving to avoid a frog



Motoring Buddhists .


----------



## Deiseblue

T McGibney said:


> I still can't get my head around the idea of a driver swerving to avoid a frog



How soon they forget Thierry Henry's handball !

Knock them all down I say.


----------



## june

NIB being a "cashless" bank. That's not much good to me anymore.
Waiting a long time to be served for anything.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Firefly said:


> Holding the door open for a "gentleman" at lunchtime today and he just walks out past me without saying thanks.
> 
> *"Parking" on yellow boxes.*
> 
> Cars using the bus lanes.
> 
> There...I feel better already!


 
Me too, Firefly. Drives me absolutely bananas!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish

horusd said:


> That radio advert for the play about Tom Creane, Arctic Explorer, which went something like....on the 15h day ...all we could see was South Georgia.... It was running ad nausem last year to the point I had to jump and switch-off the radio. I thought it had died a long-overdue death only to hear it again recently... I really really hope that's the end of the re-runs.


 
Oh, yes, Horusd!!!

The bit that drives me nuts is yer man talking about spotting South Georgia on the something of his *"sssthhhhumb."* (There's no smiley for wanting to jump into the radio to bait the daylights out of yer man!)


----------



## Lex Foutish

mathepac said:


> Pharmacists who dispense 14 off-cuts of foil packaging each containing two tablets in response to me presenting a monthly prescription.


 
I probably shouldn't moan about Aldi vitamin/health supplement etc. tablets, due to the reasonable cost of them but you could fit 5 times as many tablets into every tablet box!


----------



## Lex Foutish

Firefly said:


> +1 Utter trash. The Irish Times on Sat is OK but I'm beginning to buy the Telegraph and FT Weekend recently and they have very interesting articles in the paper and their magazines. Usually don't finish them until Tue/Wed so never seem to buy the Sunday papers anymore..
> 
> Actually, it would be great if you could just buy the magazines from the leading papers on a Sat...hmm


 
OMG, Firefly, surely you haven't forsaken De Paiper!


----------



## Lex Foutish

Firefly;1223620[B said:
			
		

> ]Constantly being asked to join Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter by friends of mine.[/B] Won't and never will. Just can't see how it would make my life better but see so much wrong with it on the downside...
> 
> Want to get in touch? Beers.


 
+ 1,000,000!

I was going to start a thread about this, asking if I was the only one who hadn't capitulated!


----------



## Lex Foutish

Deiseblue said:


> How soon they forget Thierry Henry's handball !
> 
> Knock them all down I say.


 
Classic!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish

And now for a few thoughts of my own..........



People who drive in urban areas when it's dark, with only their parking lights switched on.


FF politicians criticising Government cuts in the Dáil, while trying to keep a straight face.


People (some of whom have spent at least a week in England) calling me "Mate."


PermanentTSB mortgage interest rates.


The Bóthar Goat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


Foreign Nationals being referred to as Non Nationals, as if they were born in outer space!


Robbie Keane apologists. 


Gardaí driving patrol cars while on a mobile phone.


Golfers in the clubhouse asking me what I hit for my second shot to a particular hole. (Such insecurity! )


The current Government's kite flying.


Alan Shatter's arrogance.


Willie O Dea's moustache.


Joe Higgins's performances on Tonight With Vincent Browne. 


Irish soccer fans doing that pathetic "Ole. Ole. Ole!" chant.


Pubs that charge more than €3.50 for a pint of porter. (Real porter! )


Phil Hogan's smugness.


Government U-turns.


The Labour Party expelling a party member for voting the way the party did before they entered government.


The fact that Charlie McCreevy gets so little mention when our recent disasterous economic mis-management is discussed.


Bertie Ahern's smile.


George Hook's voice.


The fact that Spanish is not more widely taught in Irish secondary schools than French.


Mary Lou McDonald ending her sentences on a high note.


Religious fundamentalists.


Religious control of the masses.


Begrudgers.


Holy Joe's.


Cold dinner plates.


Potholes.


T.D.'s expenses.


Drug cheats.


The 1973 Sunderland team.


"We've now got loads of money so we can buy any player we want to and we've a divine right to win everything" English soccer clubs.


AA Roadwatch wans' accents.





I also feel much better, now that I've shared all that with you.


----------



## micmclo

There is a special place in hell for those lazy sods who take disabled spaces, the main disability I see with you is laziness and obesity

And I'll throw in those who double and treble park around shopping centre entrances

Some drivers would nearly slit your throat and drive over you to get a space by the door. You'll often see drivers queueing for a space by the door at my local Tesco

Yet fifty metres away there are lots of spaces, you could park and walk into the store in less time

Are you that lazy?


----------



## micmclo

Well I'm here with Tesco
"Please put your item in the baggage area"
I did dammit 


And can Mary and Biddie kindly stop abandoning their trollies and blocking the aisle.
A narrow shopping centre aisle is not the place to stop and discuss the local news


----------



## AgathaC

People who stand right at your heels in a queue, what do they fear, that someone is going to get into the centimetre of space they have left between them and you?
People who have to park right beside you, (and thump your car door with theirs) even when there are hundreds of empty spaces. I was in a supermarket last Saturday and came back to my car to find a car over the line, beside mine, in a practically empty car park. What is that about!


----------



## SoylentGreen

The guy who coughed in to my face as I ws buying my newspaper today. I turned and glared at him and he immediately apologised. I said to him to cover his mouth and turn his head if he is going to cough. His apology wasn't genuine as I spotted him coughing over the fruit and veg later.  The supermarkets can leave out all their designer breads as much as they like but you won't catch me buying it if I can't wash it or cook it.


----------



## Purple

Lex Foutish said:


> And now for a few thoughts of my own..........
> 
> 
> 
> People who drive in urban areas when it's dark, with only their parking lights switched on.
> 
> 
> FF politicians criticising Government cuts in the Dáil, while trying to keep a straight face.
> 
> 
> People (some of whom have spent at least a week in England) calling me "Mate."
> 
> PermanentTSB mortgage interest rates.
> 
> 
> The Bóthar Goat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Foreign Nationals being referred to as Non Nationals, as if they were born in outer space!
> 
> 
> Robbie Keane apologists.
> 
> 
> Gardaí driving patrol cars while on a mobile phone.
> 
> 
> Golfers in the clubhouse asking me what I hit for my second shot to a particular hole. (Such insecurity! )
> 
> 
> The current Government's kite flying.
> 
> 
> Alan Shatter's arrogance.
> 
> 
> Willie O Dea's moustache.
> 
> 
> Joe Higgins's performances on Tonight With Vincent Browne.
> 
> 
> Irish soccer fans doing that pathetic "Ole. Ole. Ole!" chant.
> 
> 
> Pubs that charge more than €3.50 for a pint of porter. (Real porter! )
> 
> 
> Phil Hogan's smugness.
> 
> 
> Government U-turns.
> 
> 
> The Labour Party expelling a party member for voting the way the party did before they entered government.
> 
> 
> The fact that Charlie McCreevy gets so little mention when our recent disasterous economic mis-management is discussed.
> 
> 
> Bertie Ahern's smile.
> 
> 
> George Hook's voice.
> 
> 
> The fact that Spanish is not more widely taught in Irish secondary schools than French.
> 
> 
> Mary Lou McDonald ending her sentences on a high note.
> 
> 
> Religious fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> Religious control of the masses.
> 
> 
> Begrudgers.
> 
> 
> Holy Joe's.
> 
> 
> Cold dinner plates.
> 
> 
> Potholes.
> 
> 
> T.D.'s expenses.
> 
> 
> Drug cheats.
> 
> 
> The 1973 Sunderland team.
> 
> 
> "We've now got loads of money so we can buy any player we want to and we've a divine right to win everything" English soccer clubs.
> 
> 
> AA Roadwatch wans' accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also feel much better, now that I've shared all that with you.



You are incredibly well adjusted and tolerant for a Cork man. Do you find it hard to fit in down there?


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> +1 Utter trash. The Irish Times on Sat is OK but I'm beginning to buy the Telegraph and FT Weekend recently and they have very interesting articles in the paper and their magazines. Usually don't finish them until Tue/Wed so never seem to buy the Sunday papers anymore..
> 
> Actually, it would be great if you could just buy the magazines from the leading papers on a Sat...hmm



The Telegraph has the best rubgy coverage of any newspaper.


----------



## micmclo

Management speak
My boss does not play baseball yet he calls me to _"touch base"_. 
He's a good boss, just a bit fond of all this


Overused phrases by our leaders in the Dáil
_"Going forward"
"We have turned a corner"
"In this current economic climate"_


One for the public:
_"The poorest and most vulnerable in our society"_
Fr. McVerry was always at this one, so were lobbyists, it got picked up in the media and now lots use it. Head up to the canteen at lunch and I hear people saying this or listen to Joe Duffy and people say it. 

And finally death to those who say:
_"No recession in their house"_
Was waiting at a busstop, got sick of waiting and flagged a taxi.
Guess what the three old women said after me 

And if you book a nice holiday or buy a nice car, someone will say it about you too 

Apart from moderators at AAM, I hear Brendan is paying them huge money. No recession in the mods houses this Christmas


----------



## JP1234

People who suddenly decide to start looking at the same thing as you in a shop then shove you out of the way...this happened to me 3 times, same woman in Boots today, while looking at hair dye, foot creams and aftershave.

Queuing for 20 minutes in a shop to pay, it's less than 4 weeks to christmas, just employ an extra staff member! The shop must have lost more money than it would cost to employ an someone on the amount of people putting back stuff and walking out.

People who stand in shop doorways talking.

People who read the newspaper in newsagents, then tut at you when you try to reach past them to get a paper..it's a shop not a bloody library!


----------



## becky

JP1234 said:


> People who suddenly decide to start looking at the same thing as you in a shop then shove you out of the way...this happened to me 3 times, same woman in Boots today, while looking at hair dye, foot creams and aftershave.
> 
> Queuing for 20 minutes in a shop to pay, it's less than 4 weeks to christmas, just employ an extra staff member! The shop must have lost more money than it would cost to employ an someone on the amount of people putting back stuff and walking out.
> 
> People who stand in shop doorways talking.
> 
> People who read the newspaper in newsagents, then tut at you when you try to reach past them to get a paper..it's a shop not a bloody library!



People trying to look at the same thing as me in the likes of boots use to annoy me.  Now I'm just glad there are people in the shop, my local boots is usually a ghost town.


----------



## horusd

TV remote junkies who keep flickin the channel.
Public nose picking .
Women applying make-up in public.
Mid=Atlantic accents. We have lovely accents (apart from Louth, and inner cities, "alrigh bud").


----------



## micmclo

Hai, what's youze issue with Lou-ad hai? Youze should bewk a weekend in Draaaawda or Dundaaaaalk or Ardreeeeeee hai.


Louth takes the worst elements of Dub and Nordie and combines them, painful to listen to

Go youtube Steve Staunton for an example


----------



## Time

People who bend over and take it from the government. Do people not protest anymore?

people who use phones on planes.


----------



## Firefly

Lex Foutish said:


> OMG, Firefly, surely you haven't forsaken De Paiper!



It's grand like during the week.

As regards your list, it would have been shorter if you listed what you did like!


----------



## liaconn

People who enjoy throwing their weight around then get all teary and sensitive when someone gives them a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Purple

micmclo said:


> And can Mary and Biddie kindly stop abandoning their trollies and blocking the aisle.
> A narrow shopping centre aisle is not the place to stop and discuss the local news


I find puttign small expensive items into their trollies makes me feel better.

Pushing it around a corner also helps.


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> I find puttign small expensive items into their trollies makes me feel better.
> 
> Pushing it around a corner also helps.



Reminds me of a time myself and Mrs Firefly went shopping in an Aldi years ago. We had only a few things to get and as it was very busy we put our trolley at the end of one of the isles and picked up what we needed. We did this at each isle and after the 3rd time (we deliberately didn't block anyone or anthing like that) we came back to find our "bags for life" were nicked!! 

It wasn't you Purple, was it?


----------



## micmclo

Sounds like another AAM feud is about to start 

Mods, get in here fast


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> Reminds me of a time myself and Mrs Firefly went shopping in an Aldi years ago. We had only a few things to get and as it was very busy we put our trolley at the end of one of the isles and picked up what we needed. We did this at each isle and after the 3rd time (we deliberately didn't block anyone or anthing like that) we came back to find our "bags for life" were nicked!!
> 
> It wasn't you Purple, was it?



Maybe...


----------



## Purple

micmclo said:


> Sounds like another AAM feud is about to start
> 
> Mods, get in here fast


No, Firefly knows what I'm like.


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> No, Firefly knows what I'm like.



That's why I asked


----------



## MeathCommute

june said:


> NIB being a "cashless" bank. That's not much good to me anymore.
> Waiting a long time to be served for anything.


 
That's a good one. My poor uncle who's 89 used to call to NIB in College Green to get money out "by cashing a cheque" and was told he couldn't do it anymore a few months ago. There isn't even anyone there to complain to. You're directed to the nearest ATM to do a withdrawal ! Tough sh!t if you have never used a pass machine !


----------



## Complainer

MeathCommute said:


> That's a good one. My poor uncle who's 89 used to call to NIB in College Green to get money out "by cashing a cheque" and was told he couldn't do it anymore a few months ago. There isn't even anyone there to complain to. You're directed to the nearest ATM to do a withdrawal ! Tough sh!t if you have never used a pass machine !



Honestly, I'm on NIB's side on that one. We have to get over cheques. Make sure he knows about protecting his PIN from shoulder-surfers. And make sure he knows that he might be better off with in-store ATMs than standing out on the street.

You might like to encourage him to join or use his local credit union if he really wants cash services.


----------



## micmclo

Government and banks want to discontinue cheques

Solution?
Lash a forty euro annual fee on credit cards


----------



## Firefly

I'm with Complainer on this...we need to move on from cheques. Perhaps MeathCommute's uncle could insist on other forms of payment other than cheques?


----------



## TarfHead

Firefly said:


> I'm with Complainer on this...we need to move on from cheques.


 
I disagree.

My mother had an electrician working in her house for 4/5 hours on Saturday. His bill was a couple of hundred euro. She wrote him a cheque. Without a cheque it would have been impractical for her to pay him.

My GP doesnt take cards. I write him a cheque. Why should I have to find an ATM before I got to the GP ?

Earlier this year I had to pay a deposit for the rental of holiday property in West Cork. The owner doesn't take cards. Why should I have to go to the post office to register a letter containing €200 in cash, when I can just pop a cheque in the post and be done with it ?

Cheques whould not be withdrawn from service, or priced as a luxury item, 'til there's an effective replacement system in place.


----------



## MeathCommute

Complainer said:


> Honestly, I'm on NIB's side on that one. We have to get over cheques. Make sure he knows about protecting his PIN from shoulder-surfers. And make sure he knows that he might be better off with in-store ATMs than standing out on the street.
> 
> You might like to encourage him to join or use his local credit union if he really wants cash services.


 
I think he has started to do that instead. I do feel a bit sorry for the elderly. Must be hard to get used to new technology.


----------



## Complainer

I paid for a holiday rental by direct electronic transfer a couple of years back. It's pretty straightforward stuff. Similarly, the GP needs either to start taking cards or to accept electronic transfers.

I'm not suggesting that we're quite ready to withdraw cheques from service today, but there is no need to be using a cheque for the very basic service of getting cash from a bank.


----------



## Firefly

TarfHead said:


> I disagree.
> 
> My mother had an electrician working in her house for 4/5 hours on Saturday. His bill was a couple of hundred euro. She wrote him a cheque. Without a cheque it would have been impractical for her to pay him.
> 
> My GP doesnt take cards. I write him a cheque. Why should I have to find an ATM before I got to the GP ?
> 
> Earlier this year I had to pay a deposit for the rental of holiday property in West Cork. The owner doesn't take cards. Why should I have to go to the post office to register a letter containing €200 in cash, when I can just pop a cheque in the post and be done with it ?
> 
> Cheques whould not be withdrawn from service, or priced as a luxury item, 'til there's an effective replacement system in place.




It may be an inconvenience alright, but as cheques are not legal tender they do not have to be accepted by anyone. I usually bring cash when going to the GP and also when paying tradesmen. In the case of the holiday property, I'm sure they accept other forms of payment other than cheques.


----------



## Complainer

MeathCommute said:


> I think he has started to do that instead. I do feel a bit sorry for the elderly. Must be hard to get used to new technology.



New technology? We've had ATMs for thirty years now. Many elderly people are very comfortable using iPhones or Skyping or blogging or whatever, given the right kind of support and assistance.


----------



## Time

If the government slapped a €40 stamp duty per cheque you would not be long killing them off.


----------



## micmclo

Firefly said:


> I usually bring cash when going to the GP and also when paying tradesmen.



Tradesmen prefer cash


----------



## Purple

micmclo said:


> Tradesmen prefer cash



So do most doctors


----------



## Firefly

micmclo said:


> Tradesmen prefer cash



I suspect many tradesmen don't declare a lot of the smaller jobs and pocket the money. Unless the purchaser of the services can in some way get a rebate for services paid (carrot) or are somewhat responsible for the return of tax on this service (stick) then it's always going to happen. Dicey game though...you never know who talks to who and is it really worth getting the Renevue after you over a 60 euro job?


----------



## TarfHead

Firefly said:


> I suspect many tradesmen don't declare a lot of .. jobs and pocket the money.


 
Fixed that for ya  !

If only there was a cheap method of payment that required them to put same payment through their accounts.


----------



## RonanC

On the whole ATM/Cheque/Card/Cash issue... "Smart phones" will be the way to pay for items in the near future.


----------



## Firefly

TarfHead said:


> Fixed that for ya  !
> 
> If only there was a cheap method of payment that required them to put same payment through their accounts.



I totally agree. Everyone IMO should be tax compliant.


----------



## horusd

The trick Firefly is to have bags nobody wants to nick. Like Aldi or Lidl bags. Bag thieves are discerning, M&S bags will disappear in a jiffy.


----------



## JP1234

The woman next to me at work 
Cannot sit without making noise...not just talking, but grunting, sighing, humming, wailing and most oddly, meowing!

People who spray deodorant on their armpits while sitting at their desk.
(i am requesting a seat move today)


----------



## ney001

Bad Manners.  I have a new assistant in work, she's quite young and seems to be quite a nice person.  HOWEVER every single time I make her a cup of coffee and put it on front of her she doesn't even acknowledge it - I know I know it's a small thing really but I am getting so irritated just waiting for a thank you! - I have pointedly handed her a coffee and said along the lines of 'now here you go - I made you a coffee' - she just takes it and doesn't say a word - honestly drives me nuts.  I am not expecting a medal or a blue peter badge but for gods sake, say thank you!


----------



## Complainer

ney001 said:


> Bad Manners.  I have a new assistant in work, she's quite young and seems to be quite a nice person.  HOWEVER every single time I make her a cup of coffee and put it on front of her she doesn't even acknowledge it - I know I know it's a small thing really but I am getting so irritated just waiting for a thank you! - I have pointedly handed her a coffee and said along the lines of 'now here you go - I made you a coffee' - she just takes it and doesn't say a word - honestly drives me nuts.  I am not expecting a medal or a blue peter badge but for gods sake, say thank you!


The solution to this quandry has already been posted on this thread.



JP1234 said:


> The woman next to me at work
> Cannot sit without making noise...not just talking, but grunting, sighing, humming, wailing and most oddly, *meowing*!


Does she date?


----------



## TarfHead

JP1234 said:


> People who spray deodorant on their armpits while sitting at their desk.


 
Please tell me you made that up  !


----------



## micmclo

Very common, goes on in any office I've been in

I've seen it so often I no longer find it strange


----------



## RMCF

TarfHead said:


> Please tell me you made that up  !



No its true.

I witnessed it 3 times myself yesterday. Its now common place.


----------



## TarfHead

RMCF said:


> No its true.
> 
> I witnessed it 3 times myself yesterday. Its now common place.


 
I get antsy when the guy beside me does a loud 'aaaaaaah' after every sip of tea. If someone pulled out a deodorant at their desk, I'd so through them for a short cut and would not spare their feelings.

A good few years ago, someone asked me to borrow my newspaper and disappeared off for 10 or 15 minutes. When I saw them come out of the toilet and head over to me to return the paper, I told him to not to dare put that toxic health hazard back on my desk. He didn't dare ask to borrow my newspaper again, not anyone elses.


----------



## MrMan

TarfHead said:


> I get antsy when the guy beside me does a loud 'aaaaaaah' after every sip of tea. If someone pulled out a deodorant at their desk, I'd so through them for a short cut and would not spare their feelings.



What if they have BO problems, surely the scent of deodorant is better than the alternative?


----------



## liaconn

People in work  who go off on leave and as a favour you move along something fairly urgent for them and instead of saying 'thank you' when they get back they start saying 'oh but did you not check such and such'. Grrr.


----------



## liaconn

JP1234 said:


> The woman next to me at work
> Cannot sit without making noise...not just talking, but grunting, sighing, humming, wailing and most oddly, meowing!


 
I work with someone like this. Constantly humming, talking to herself, has about 3 different mobiles and one jingles and one jangles and one plays a blast of music at a volume that would blow your head off. Constantly listens to phone messages on speaker or has radio on at low irritating volume. When talking on the phone makes no attempt to keep her voice down but shouts all over the room.
She knows the work I do requires a level of peace and quiet (a lot of research and writing).

Have drafted email to my manager looking to be moved to a quieter area!


----------



## micmclo

TarfHead said:


> If someone pulled out a deodorant at their desk, I'd so through them for a short cut and would not spare their feelings.



Could be worse, what if they refused to use it

Look for the positive in every situation Tarfhead 



liaconn said:


> People in work  who go off on leave and as a favour you move along something fairly urgent for them and instead of saying 'thank you'



Did they bring back sweets?
In our office anyway thou shalt always bring lots and lots of sweets if you go on leave.
Just the rules


----------



## Complainer

liaconn said:


> I work with someone like this. Constantly humming, talking to herself, has about 3 different mobiles and one jingles and one jangles and one plays a blast of music at a volume that would blow your head off. Constantly listens to phone messages on speaker or has radio on at low irritating volume. When talking on the phone makes no attempt to keep her voice down but shouts all over the room.
> She knows the work I do requires a level of peace and quiet (a lot of research and writing).
> 
> Have drafted email to my manager looking to be moved to a quieter area!



A better option would be to have a simple 'open plan' protocol in place, include mobile phones on silent/meeting mode, no music playing (regardless of volume or use of earphones), no use of speaker phones etc.


----------



## ney001

yeah I thought about the whole 'thank you thing' but to be honest I am just a little annoyed - we have never had an atmosphere etc in office & I don't want to start being petty about it all and creating an atmosphere, she is quite young and a little immature i'd say.  I tried not making the coffee at all - when I do that, she doesn't get up and make it either so I have to sit there with no coffee, I'm trying to be a nice boss but she's testing me I tell ya!


----------



## Firefly

ney001 said:


> yeah I thought about the whole 'thank you thing' but to be honest I am just a little annoyed - we have never had an atmosphere etc in office & I don't want to start being petty about it all and creating an atmosphere, she is quite young and a little immature i'd say.  I tried not making the coffee at all - when I do that, she doesn't get up and make it either so I have to sit there with no coffee, I'm trying to be a nice boss but she's testing me I tell ya!



Maybe she doesn't like coffee 

Seriously, it could be that maybe she prefers to keep things a bit more at arms length. If I was a junior employee I might find it funny for my boss to be making me cups of coffee and vice versa. I'd say just make your own coffee. What else do managers do anyway?


----------



## ney001

Firefly said:


> Maybe she doesn't like coffee
> 
> Seriously, it could be that maybe she prefers to keep things a bit more at arms length. If I was a junior employee I might find it funny for my boss to be making me cups of coffee and vice versa. I'd say just make your own coffee. What else do managers do anyway?



Ahh you see - it's a very informal work environment, small group of people so not really an issue about boss making coffee etc well I wouldn't think so.  I could never just make myself a coffee and not ask everybody else - we have never done that here.  Ahh I'll just have to try to ignore it and hope her manners improve, am putting it down to her age for now!


----------



## Complainer

ney001 said:


> Ahh I'll just have to try to ignore it and hope her manners improve, am putting it down to her age for now!


You have a specific duty to manage her performance. How she interacts with her colleagues is as important as what she does. My 'You're welcome' dig probably isn't appropriate as you are her line manager - but some clear direction from you on expectations when interacting with colleagues would be appropriate.


----------



## ney001

Complainer said:


> You have a specific duty to manage her performance. How she interacts with her colleagues is as important as what she does. My 'You're welcome' dig probably isn't appropriate as you are her line manager - but some clear direction from you on expectations when interacting with colleagues would be appropriate.



I understand.  I have no problem giving direction and telling her exactly what needs to be done on all things work related, I have had words already about time keeping and some other minor work related issues.  I guess in my mind, I am thinking that it's probably only me that this annoys so that's why I haven't said anything.  Perhaps I wait till her review after Christmas and bring it up then.


----------



## micmclo

Wow, next thing the poor girl will be getting a poor appraisal for not saying good morning


----------



## ney001

micmclo said:


> Wow, next thing the poor girl will be getting a poor appraisal for not saying good morning



Okay - that's a bit unfair.  I have already said that I don't want to have to bring up something so petty, I didn't want to make any snide comments to her and I don't want to create some sort of atmosphere in what is a very pleasant work environment.  Her bad manners do annoy me though & at some point I will probably have to say something, in reality she will be coming into contact with clients next year, at the moment she is training and learning the job so no contact with clients, next year will be different.  I have just been putting off saying something to her because I can live with her bad manners if it just affects me, but if it affects our clients then I have no choice but to bring it up.   I am hoping between now and then she'll cop on and learn some basic manners.


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> Could be worse, what if they refused to use it


 
No problem with them using, or needing to use, deoodorant.

My problem is with them doing it at the desk.


----------



## Firefly

Mrs Firefly saying "We" when she really means "You".

An example..."We" should really cut the grass.

I pointed this out to her but she still continued to use it. 

"We" came  out again last weekend (in relation to the garden) and I replied "OK,  Let's"


----------



## Complainer

ney001 said:


> Perhaps I wait till her review after Christmas and bring it up then.


I don't want to be too hard on you, but I think you're wrong on this. Don't save up things like this. Give immediate and specific feedback, in a pleasant but direct way. If you want till after Xmas, she's going to be thinking "You've been unhappy with my courtesy all that time, but you're only telling me now!".


----------



## Leo

micmclo said:


> Government and banks want to discontinue cheques
> 
> Solution?
> Lash a forty euro annual fee on credit cards


 
Credit card duty is €30. Duty per cheque is 50c.


----------



## Laramie

Listening to Joe Duffy keeping the conversation infantile. If anyone tries to say something intelligent on the show he moves along to the next caller.


----------



## RMCF

The Minister for Finance posing for Budget photos with a big smile like its something to celebrate and be happy about.

Example


[broken link removed]

Can't find one of Noonan yet !


----------



## JP1234

Complainer said:


> Does she date?




I can ask for you....

Talking to colleagues today about the whole meowing thing..it seems she barks from time to time too. ( I have already heard her making vroom vroom car noises)  Very odd woman!


----------



## Sue Ellen

Firefly said:


> Mrs Firefly saying "We" when she really means "You".
> 
> "We" came  out again last weekend and I replied "OK,  Let's"



Very happy for the 2 of ye.  Makes for a kinky relationship though but everyone to their own said the old woman as she kissed her cow


----------



## micmclo

Firefly said:


> Mrs Firefly saying "We" when she really means "You".
> 
> An example..."We" should really cut the grass.



That's not too bad

I read over on boards.ie a proud lady announcing  "we are pregnant" 

That parenting forum and sub forums scare me


----------



## liaconn

JP1234 said:


> I can ask for you....
> 
> Talking to colleagues today about the whole meowing thing..it seems she barks from time to time too. ( I have already heard her making vroom vroom car noises) Very odd woman!


 
That really gave me a laugh.


----------



## Firefly

Sue Ellen said:


> Very happy for the 2 of ye.  Makes for a kinky relationship though but everyone to their own said the old woman as she kissed her cow



Sadly some people have such a filthy mind that they can deduce sexual innuendo from just about anything. Welcome to my world


----------



## T McGibney

Marion said:


> Businesses in the private sector who tell you that they will do a job, quote a price, and then fail to turn up within the specified period.
> 
> "I will do the job on Friday or Monday at the latest".
> 
> Today is Tuesday. No show!
> 
> Obviously, they don't need the business or the profit!
> 
> Hard times for private sector businesses? Yeah! Right!
> 
> Marion



You've obviously never worked in a business Marion.  If you did, perhaps you wouldn't be so flippant when thousands of business owners and their staff are losing their livelihoods.

It wasn't today or yesterday when Burns said that '_The best laid schemes of mice and men_ _/ Go oft awry_'.


----------



## micmclo

Marion has a point though

There are still a lot of these no show tradesmen around. I know getting recommendations by word of mouth is best but this isn't always possible and so you go to the golden pages
And it's even worse if you take a days annual leave to meet them and they are a no show.
Would it kill them to call in advance?

I turn on Joe Duffy and listen to tradesmen crying about their future.
Clearly some of them have too much work 

Or might be dreaming of the days when they would not get out of bed for less then one thousand a week


----------



## T McGibney

Her conflation of 'private sector businesses' (her own words) with rogue tradesmen is what's driving me nuts


----------



## Complainer

It's not just tradesmen that ignore customers. I was chasing down hotels and other possible venues for hosting a substantial corporate event. It was very difficult to get responses and quotes, and many of my contacts were just ignored.


----------



## liaconn

T McGibney said:


> Her conflation of 'private sector businesses' (her own words) with rogue tradesmen is what's driving me nuts


 

It is a well known problem though when hiring people to do jobs around the house (ie private sector workers) so a significant minority of them do. 
I wouldn't equate it with 'rogue tradesmen' either, lots of companies refuse to give specific times, don't call when they're going to be late, leaving people hanging around all day wasting a day's leave from work etc.


----------



## T McGibney

Complainer said:


> It's not just tradesmen that ignore customers. I was chasing down hotels and other possible venues for hosting a substantial corporate event. It was very difficult to get responses and quotes, and many of my contacts were just ignored.



I wonder is this a reflection of the fact that many prominent hotels and conference venues are now being run by goons hired by either Nama or a bank? The staff working in those places must be utterly demoralised.


----------



## micmclo

Same in car dealerships too

And they can't blame NAMA. Bad staff are a reflection of bad management.
You could be planning to drop twenty thousand plus and you get ignored in the lobby.

When a salesman tells you he'll call you back, ha, you can stay waiting for that call. They rarely do

Don't wish to see anyone on the dole but some business deserve to go under

And when I've gotten bad service a letter with dates and times and names gets sent to the Managing Director


----------



## thedaras

luckily we can go to another company,if we are not happy with one..hence that company  loses our business..

Unfortunately this doesn't apply for some services we pay for..and we have no choice but to do business with them.

Now that drives me nuts!


----------



## Teatime

The sharp green strap around Bord Na Mona peat briquettes, its lethal....Grrr!


----------



## Marion

The private sector business that I mentioned is a reputable business in a town close to where I live that employs a number of people and provides a nationwide service - not a "rogue tradesman".

My own family is in business for 140 (not a typo) years. I have personally witnessed hard times and good times in business. And, as with all family businesses, I have worked many long hours in it along with my siblings. 

I think I'm good in relation to having worked in a business. 

Marion


----------



## Niallman

Had meant to post last week when he was on the radio doing the daily newspaper round-up....John S Doyle's monotone, painful.


----------



## micmclo

There's a few cats in the estate, five or six. Two of them have different owners but as nature follows there were kittens last year so now we have a few around the place

Such crying last night 
It was almost like a parent left their baby infant outside. Will chill you to the bone to hear one of those cats crying. 
I swear the cat sounded like a child

And then some of the other cats around the area were fighting. I nearly jumped out of bed when they did it under my ground floor window

These felines will be introduced to an ice cold jug of water if they kick off tonight, cool them off


----------



## T McGibney

Marion said:


> The private sector business that I mentioned is a reputable business in a town close to where I live that employs a number of people and provides a nationwide service - not a "rogue tradesman".



Sounds like their serviceman or installer is the 'rogue tradesman' in question.

Whatever, the fact that the business obviously has a service issue doesn't mean that it isn't suffering in the current climate. If staff are demoralised or fearful for their jobs due to issues in the wider economy, its not surprising that their service delivery performances will suffer.


----------



## liaconn

Every time I go to a shopping centre lately there seems to be some child throwing a massive tantrum, screeching and shouting piercingly all over the place. I know it happens, I know often the parents can't do anyting about it, but it is really annoying.


----------



## notagardener

People that have to park at the front door of shopping centres - on double yellow lines in front of pedestrian crossings and micmclo I agree about the cats, I can't bear them. Found a dead one at the base my much loved BBQ last winter  - BBQ has since been made redundant


----------



## MeathCommute

notagardener said:


> People that have to park at the front door of shopping centres - on double yellow lines in front of pedestrian crossings


 
But in Ireland, you MUST get parked as close to the door of the building you are going to ESPECIALLY if it is raining !


----------



## MeathCommute

micmclo said:


> There's a few cats in the estate, five or six. Two of them have different owners but as nature follows there were kittens last year so now we have a few around the place
> 
> Such crying last night
> It was almost like a parent left their baby infant outside. Will chill you to the bone to hear one of those cats crying.
> I swear the cat sounded like a child
> 
> And then some of the other cats around the area were fighting. I nearly jumped out of bed when they did it under my ground floor window
> 
> These felines will be introduced to an ice cold jug of water if they kick off tonight, cool them off


 
Much better than a dog barking. Cats are in heat. That is why they make that noise. Doesn't happen too often


----------



## micmclo

The valve blew on LOS and took down the site. Too much pressure built up

This is the letting off steam forum, too much chit-chat and not enough anger
That cease fire we had last year was the worst thing to happen this forum 

Any more rants?


----------



## micmclo

Well I'll add one

Adults begging for a retweet on twitter

Hi celeb, I'm your biggest fan, any chance of a RT? 

Pathetic and needy 

By all means chat with people on twitter, ask them questions, share some jokes but it is pathetic to ask for a retweet

And it's clogging up the place.


----------



## W200

*Irish Independent,s* constant facination with minor "celebs" Sinead OcConnor etc!. Why do the think we care what they do, think, wear, marry, divorce, have affairs with, have babies for/with , have breakdowns, breakups or rehab.

*People* who drive in the middle lane of a three lane motorway at well below the speed limit and force others who catch up with them while in the inside lane to change across four lanes of traffic to overtake.

*Automated telephone* answering services. " For this select number one, for that select number two" etc.  Gurrrrr.


----------



## W200

*People* who say " It still hasent sunk in yet"


----------



## STEINER

Sinead O'Connor speaking on Monday's RTE1 Frontline programme and oh yeah, singing at the end of the programme.......


----------



## Lex Foutish

People who drive in urban areas, at night, with only the *parking* lights turned on.

(Parking lights are supposed to be used when your car is *parked*).


----------



## JP1234

Companies who idea of "next day delivery" is actually a week tomorrow....


----------



## liaconn

People who think that as soon as they're up and about in the morning the whole road must be up as well so it doesn't matter how much noise they make.
Idiot on my road this morning was crashing and banging about at 6.30 either putting stuff in the bin or in the boot of his car. Then he revved up really noisily and drove off.


----------



## micmclo

edited out, bit too much info


----------



## dereko1969

People opening threads, not getting the replies they wanted and then closing them!
eg
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=164314


----------



## W200

Any TV programme, newspaper article or magazine feature with the words *" Celebrity"* or *"Reality"* in the title.


----------



## micmclo

My post count has gone back to what it was before AAM crashed

I had a few hundred posts in the last five months. Some were good and most were muck

Now my postcount is reset and I look like a noob 

Of course the infractions were kept on record 
Brendan doesn't believe in forgiveness and a clean slate


----------



## TarfHead

Christopher McKevitt on yesterday's Morning Ireland referring to the new Thatcher film as a '_bi-opic_', rather than a '_bio-pic_'.

Christopher McKevitt on this morning's Morning Ireland not having a rashers about the US Republican Party candidates for the primaries in general and the Iowa caucus specifically.

It's a long way from the days of David Hanly  !


----------



## Niallman

The state of spelling and grammar on the RTE News website. Somebody needs to show them how to use spell-check. Very unprofessional for the news end of our national broadcaster.

Another thing, on a road with one car lane and a bus lane, it bugs the hell out of me when people who are intending on turning left at the end of the road straddle the two lanes for the length of the road. Pick a lane and stay in it dumbo!


----------



## Vanilla

Niallman said:


> Another thing, on a road with one car lane and a bus lane, it bugs the hell out of me when people who are intending on turning left at the end of the road straddle the two lanes for the length of the road. Pick a lane and stay in it dumbo!


 

Er, sorry 'bout that...driving around Clontarf yesterday and started out thinking bus lanes were only for buses- other drivers put me right soon enough when I couldn't turn left.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> Er, sorry 'bout that...driving around Clontarf yesterday and started out thinking bus lanes were only for buses- other drivers put me right soon enough when I couldn't turn left.



Serves you right for comin' up to da big smoke!


----------



## MeathCommute

Niallman said:


> Another thing, on a road with one car lane and a bus lane, it bugs the hell out of me when people who are intending on turning left at the end of the road straddle the two lanes for the length of the road. Pick a lane and stay in it dumbo!


 
One of my pet hates too. I call it "tightroping" the car. I love to blow someone out of it if they do it in front of me


----------



## Mongola

Firefly said:


> Holding the door open for a "gentleman" at lunchtime today and he just walks out past me without saying thanks.


 
This one gets me going! This has happened so many times and is simply irritating as it is a complete lack a manners! There are worst things in the world, of course....


----------



## PaddyW

When I answer the phone and get asked are we open on Saturdays. I reply 'No, we're closed', the usual reply is 'So, you're not open'. Grrrrr

May not seem like much, but when you hear it for the thousandth time, it starts to grate!


----------



## liaconn

People who drive carelessly and have the cheek to have a 'Baby on board' sticker on their rear window.

People who use public parks to train their (unleashed) dogs. I saw an idiot doing this in the Phoenix Park yesterday, despite the fact that there were people and traffic around not to mention the deer.


----------



## micmclo

Curse you UPC and your shoddy service
The money I pay you every month and the internet service is constantly failing

The staff in your all centre are helpful and easy to deal with
But when I offered to rush home on my lunch-hour and meet your technician you said no, you can only arrange a visit between nine am and one pm and could not be more specific then that.

No good to me, I can't hang around all morning. 
Just give me a time and I'll be there but you could not do that

You fill my postbox and annoy my postman with mountains of junk mail from your sales team.
I don't want new services, I just want the service I pay for to work


----------



## roker

WicklowMan said:


> The constant 'thump thump' of a football outside all afternoon when I'm trying to study. We have a green area for kids to play in, but kids don't play on it and the parents are of the "ah sure, it's only a bit of fun" attitude. Incidentally, said kids never play football outside their own houses.
> 
> Oh, and John Giles saying "I hope Ireland's performance encourages more kids to play football on the roads"


 
Plus they mark the car


----------



## PaddyBloggit

ney001 said:


> steiner - t'would be quicker to list what doesn't annoy you!



:d


----------



## Leper

On my morning route there is a cyclist who has more lights than a Jumbo Jet landing at midnight in some lesser known airport and a High-Viz jacket that could be seen from the moon (no probs with lights and high-viz).  He spends his time screaming at motorists for no apparent reason.  He bangs roofs of cars at traffic lights alleging that "You missed me by inches, mate" on overtaking.

His reputation is rising for all of the wrong reasons.  Yesterday morning I overtook him as safely as I could.  Then I arrived at the next traffic lights and stopped on red.  You guessed it, yer man started banging on the roof, windows and shouting.  I got out of the car and invited him to go to the nearest Garda Station on which he sped off waving his two fingers and still shouting.

I use a bicycle myself from time to time and I know the problems cyclists can endure.  But, this guy with his unnecessary intimidating behaviour has caused problems and will continue to be a menace to all road-users.


----------



## Time

You could have him for a breach of the public order act.


----------



## micmclo

Is that in Dublin?

If so that cyclist posts over on boards.ie and puts videos of all his rows and arguments

He's famous, seems to think is a crusader against the motorist


----------



## Time

Is this the same one that rabidly campaigns for speed cameras who was recently banned from the motors forum?


----------



## micmclo

Checked posts, no I don't see a ban

Is this your nemises Leper?
http://www.youtube.com/user/CycleDub


----------



## micmclo

I like art
Well I like a nice painting of a horse in a meadow, a beautiful sunset, people playing on the beach 

But contemporary art? It's all nonsense though it made Damien Hirst a very rich man.
Splashing paint on a canvas and calling it art, realy a five year old could do that 

Such snobbery and pretentiousness around this, doubt many even understand what the contempory art is about but they pretend they know

This guy  made huge money, one tin of his Merda d'Artista sold for €124,000.
How? How I ask? Spending the price of a house on this???
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piero_Manzoni


----------



## ney001

In keeping with the news today and the fact that a social welfare office had to put up a notice banning pyjamas in collect payments and attend for interviews with staff - Young girls wearing pyjamas at all hours of the day, it absolutely disgusts me, how slovenly, lazy and demotivated do you have to be to wander around in your pyjamas and feckin ugg boots to collect your dole! 

Unbelievable


----------



## Firefly

ney001 said:


> In keeping with the news today and the fact that a social welfare office had to put up a notice banning pyjamas in collect payments and attend for interviews with staff - Young girls wearing pyjamas at all hours of the day, it absolutely disgusts me, how slovenly, lazy and demotivated do you have to be to wander around in your pyjamas and feckin ugg boots to collect your dole!
> 
> Unbelievable


 
Aparently those who wear pyjamas during the day have special ones that they keep just for "going out"


----------



## Time

I have heard it all now.


----------



## ney001

Firefly said:


> Aparently those who wear pyjamas during the day have special ones that they keep just for "going out"



I see it all the time when I'm driving around, there is a bus stop that I pass by on the way to Blanchardstown and I frequently see a number of girls in pyjamas waiting for the bus at all hours of the day!.  Honest to god it just kills me to see this.  Part of me feels so sorry for them because you just know that they are completely demotivated and have nothing to get dressed for and more than likely won't ever get motivated or do anything with themselves. The other part of me wants to give them a good kick up the **** and tell them to get dressed, put on a pair or runners and get out for a walk, lose the muffin top, clean yourself up and get involved with the world! 

I never saw this film as I knew it would make me too mad but here is a clip giving an insight into the mentality of it all

[broken link removed]


----------



## annR

Impatient idiot drivers behind who beep you because you didn't go on to the roundabout quick enough for them . . . .I'm no slouch at driving but won't drive on to a roundabout in front of someone  ..  . .


----------



## micmclo

If the film is to start at a certain time then do it
Not have lots and lots of ads and trailers
And I know you could say well show up ten minutes after the start time
But that's dodgy too as you don't know will they skip these 
Just pick a time and stick to it

While I'm here:

Loud mouth skangers acting the hard men down the back. Don't make me angry, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry. get the ref?  

Amorous couples, go get a room. 

Smokers, if you can't go two hours without a smoke, just stay outside tbh instead of squeezing past me all the time

Texters distracting everyone with the light. I've confronted a few, they don't seem to even realise what they're doing.
"Oh I had it on silent, I made no noise". 

People in the row behind me tap, tap, tappping my row of seats. This is a tricky one as it's hard to tell who it is, they don't have to be behind you

Tis a quiet day, I head to the cinema on my day off. Nice and quiet. So why in a cinema of a few hundred seats do you decide directly in front of me? Don't you know the unwritten rule?

Our local cinema does not allow you bring in bags. I'd come home from college for the weekend, head to the cinema and they'd say leave your laptop and bag here in the cloakroom. Oh and we don't accept liability if lost or stolen. Cowboys

I could keep going, enough for now


----------



## liaconn

On the same note, people gorging themselves through out a film, accompanied by loud rustling noises, paper wrappers being removed, digging right down into the bottom of the bag to find that bar of chocolate, noisy chewing and slurping..........
Pair of eejits in Blanchardstown last Thursday evening were unbelievable and blissfully oblivious to dirty looks and annoyed sighs.


----------



## MANTO

micmclo said:


> I could keep going, enough for now


 
Please do


----------



## Ceist Beag

Why oh why do companies put up websites and in the Contact Us page put an email address - and then never respond to any emails sent to that address? If you can't be arsed checking the Inbox regularly then don't put a bloody email address on the website!


----------



## micmclo

Neighbour in apartment upstairs skipping and banging on my ceiling

Why I'll go up and hang ya with that rope 

Skipping is not for wooden floors. Can't you go outside to the green? That's what the children do


----------



## liaconn

People go into an organisation's website because they have some kind of general query the want to make and need an email address. There is an 'info@' type email address which is clearly for such general queries. There is also someone named on the website with an email address, but for a very specific type of request. But idiots think 'oh I will send it to the person with the name and it will get dealt with much quicker even though they deal with legal affairs only and my query is with regard to opening times of the warehouse at the weekend'.
NO  it won't get dealt with quicker. You are just wasting the time of someone who is busy with their own work and has to forward a load of annoying people's flipping emails everyday to the flipping email address they were supposed to send it to in the first place. 

Yes, I'm speaking from personal experience and I wish people would STOP IT!


----------



## micmclo

*Tradesmen of Ireland*

Is there a module in your FÁS course that you must always be no shows and never ever phone your customer? I think so


Had to take a day off work to meet one at the flat and I've been stood up
Do you want the work? You phoned last night to confirm today and the time.
Now I'm sitting here waiting, you've made a fool out of me

Ye may head off to Australia so, clearly you've no interest in working here despite the crying and whinging I hear on Joe Duffy show about there being no work for tradesmen


----------



## daithi

*stuff that drives me nuts...*

ah yes, tradesmen...I remeber when myself and the missus bought our house and being told by a fireplace installer that "oh I'll be here at 9.30 sharp, I'm not one of those <expletive deleted> muppets that will say he'll show up and not appear"  It transpired that he was exactly one of those <expletive deleted> muppets....

rant over. for now...


daithi


----------



## johnd

Ceist Beag said:


> Why oh why do companies put up websites and in the Contact Us page put an email address - and then never respond to any emails sent to that address? If you can't be arsed checking the Inbox regularly then don't put a bloody email address on the website!



Agree, do they have a website just for show? Use it or lose it


----------



## johnd

"Headline readers" readers I call them. Radio announcers reading out the daily newspapers who quote only the headlines but never reading the full story and frightening people with the results. The late Gerry Ryan was a prime example of this and also certain late night phone in radio shows seem to specialise in this too.


----------



## micmclo

Attitude of some parents

Any debate can be started with "as a parent"

You talk to the neighbour about the local school in your parish. 

"Oh do you have children micmclo?"

Answer no and the reply is " well now, as a parent"

Seems you can't hold an opinion on a lot of topics if you're not a parent 
Having children makes you a world expert on every topic...

I need to stop listening to Joe Duffy show, it's getting me stressed


----------



## Purple

micmclo said:


> Attitude of some parents
> 
> Any debate can be started with "as a parent"
> 
> You talk to the neighbour about the local school in your parish.
> 
> "Oh do you have children micmclo?"
> 
> Answer no and the reply is " well now, as a parent"
> 
> Seems you can't hold an opinion on a lot of topics if you're not a parent
> Having children makes you a world expert on every topic...


As a parent  I agree with you; having children doesn't make you an expert on them. 



micmclo said:


> I need to stop listening to Joe Duffy show, it's getting me stressed


 It's really bad radio, always has been.


----------



## sulo

Ive no issue with drivers pulling up outside the main door of shopping centres when its raining down to keep the baby dry or what not.  But while its a dry bright day - and stopping on the ROAD - parallel to another car - IS VERY ANNOYING.

Not only did the driver hold me up and those behind me.. he wasn't impressed when I beeped him to highlight the inconvenience he had presented the rest of us.

I didn't know why he had stopped initially and waited patiently - but when I seen him get out and wave up to the doors of the Shopping Centre - it became apparent that his partner and their child and shopping - was the reason the rest of us were waiting.   After both him and her - had given me the finger and some choice words - he proceeded to drive off slowly... and wait for it.. just 1 m up the way - he stopped again - and this time - had a chat with another car that had pulled in... at this stage everyone behind me were beeping... 

....IDIOTs....


----------



## dereko1969

People taking their items out of the tray at security one by one, putting back on their belt etc instead of doing everyone a favour and taking the whole tray over to the table at the end specifically designed to allow people to do it there!

I had words with two numpties last week doing this and was told yeah will be out of your way now, I pointed to the queue of people being delayed by them and they just laughed.

There's no sense of community in this country any more, it's all about my rights never about my responsibilities.


----------



## bullbars

liaconn said:


> People go into an organisation's website because they have some kind of general query the want to make and need an email address. There is an 'info@' type email address which is clearly for such general queries. There is also someone named on the website with an email address, but for a very specific type of request. But idiots think 'oh I will send it to the person with the name and it will get dealt with much quicker even though they deal with legal affairs only and my query is with regard to opening times of the warehouse at the weekend'.
> NO  it won't get dealt with quicker. You are just wasting the time of someone who is busy with their own work and has to forward a load of annoying people's flipping emails everyday to the flipping email address they were supposed to send it to in the first place.
> 
> Yes, I'm speaking from personal experience and I wish people would STOP IT!


 
The only excuse for this would be if when you send a mail to info@ or queries@ etc. and get zero response, then you have to go through to personal mail accounts.


----------



## liaconn

bullbars said:


> The only excuse for this would be if when you send a mail to info@ or queries@ etc. and get zero response, then you have to go through to personal mail accounts.


 

True. But they send them to me in the first instance. In any event, if you send queries to any random name on a website they're just going to be forwarded to the general correspondence area anyway. Just because you work in an organisation doesn't mean you're an expert on everything from legal affairs to event management to technical queries. And you're certainly not going to spend your time chasing up answers to such emails to the detriment of your own work. People need to understand that and stop randomly sending stuff to anyone named on a website. It can be really annoying if you're busy and also puts you at risk of being blamed if a query gets overlooked even if you did send it on to the appropriate area.


----------



## Leper

Not a great sales pitch for your company Liaconn.  People trawl websites for any contact information.  Great if somebody's name appears on the website with an email address. Being on the website automatically makes you a point-of-contact and even appears human. When you get the email all you have to do is forward the email to whatever department is warranted. 

I know for you it is causing some frustration.  But, look at it another way; no contact - no business. Which is the lesser of two evils? I know two of my friends working in the insurance sector who were informed last Friday that their jobs are being transferred to a call centre and by mid 2012 a redundancy package (no details provided) will have to be accepted.

You have given me a good idea for contact in my business. I'll just set up a fictitious name (something friendly, of course) like BJolly@xxxxxxx.com as it takes the impersonal touch from info@xxxxxx.com.

Be careful for what you may wish, Liaconn - you might get it.


----------



## ney001

Yorky said:


> 1)
> 
> 7) Decreasing availability of local organic produce as people can't afford it but same people find the cash for holidays, computer games, satellite tv, glossy magazines etc



Nosey people with nothing better to do then to pass judgment on how I spend my hard earned money, seemingly not understanding that what they deem to be important is not in the slightest bit important to me or my family!


----------



## Pique318

People who begin statements with "So".
eg "So I went to the shops today and blah blah blah".

Those who try to make themselves sound/appear oh-so-clever by using words like 'egregous'. (I now hate that word!)


----------



## liaconn

Leper said:


> Not a great sales pitch for your company Liaconn. People trawl websites for any contact information. Great if somebody's name appears on the website with an email address. Being on the website automatically makes you a point-of-contact and even appears human. When you get the email all you have to do is forward the email to whatever department is warranted.
> 
> I know for you it is causing some frustration. But, look at it another way; no contact - no business. Which is the lesser of two evils? I know two of my friends working in the insurance sector who were informed last Friday that their jobs are being transferred to a call centre and by mid 2012 a redundancy package (no details provided) will have to be accepted.
> 
> You have given me a good idea for contact in my business. I'll just set up a fictitious name (something friendly, of course) like BJolly@xxxxxxx.com as it takes the impersonal touch from info@xxxxxx.com.
> 
> Be careful for what you may wish, Liaconn - you might get it.


 

I don't work for that sort of organisation. We don't charge for our services and most of the people emailing in are looking for invitations to stuff, or information for projects etc. It is entirely appropriate that they email to an infor@ type address and not to an individual whose role is clearly explained on the website.


----------



## Leper

liaconn said:


> I don't work for that sort of organisation. We don't charge for our services and most of the people emailing in are looking for invitations to stuff, or information for projects etc. It is entirely appropriate that they email to an infor@ type address and not to an individual whose role is clearly explained on the website.


 
I can see where you are coming from Liaconn.  But, every organisation is selling something e.g a product or a service.  I would hate you bringing the above quotation to me as your boss because of the loss of a sale or contract. 

I remember an IBM technician arriving at my place of work in the 70s and even he informed me that everybody in IBM is a "salesman" and most business was conducted by referrals through staff.


----------



## Leper

There is not much that drives me "nuts" but if I were to single out one is that famous advertising "We're doing this for you" - "We have your needs at heart" - "For your convenience" - etc etc.

These supermarket/shop ads are for the benefit of the business owner not for the customer.  They want our money and they advertise that everything is being done for "us" when in fact it is being done for "them."

So let's hear supermarkets advertising the truth "We are doing . . . so that our profits increase."


----------



## RonanC

Yorky said:


> 11) People sticking waste in a landfill bin & expecting it to be collected weekly rather than minimising & composting all organic waste


 
+1 

and on that, would you believe we havnt put a black bin out in over a year, and we wont for another either.


----------



## liaconn

Leper said:


> I can see where you are coming from Liaconn. But, every organisation is selling something e.g a product or a service. I would hate you bringing the above quotation to me as your boss because of the loss of a sale or contract.
> 
> I remember an IBM technician arriving at my place of work in the 70s and even he informed me that everybody in IBM is a "salesman" and most business was conducted by referrals through staff.


 

Actually, when the Director of the Organisation heard this was happening he was very annoyed (seriously, I have a huge remit of my own) and got my name taken off the website.


----------



## Teatime

Yorky said:


> 9) Insular, individualistic people who won't bear any personal responsibility for their actions which impact on society writ large eg supporting local producers rather than relying on the supermarket without a thought about the impact on ecology / sustainability / local economy
> 
> 10)People in ivory towers who take issue with the merest hint that they should (gulp) change their behaviour.
> 
> PS to re-iterate, no.8



+1 and very well put.


----------



## JP1234

People who think it is ok to steal the freshly bloomed daffodils planted at the entrance to our estate


----------



## Purple

Adverts what say the product is inspired by something; "Inspired by nature", "Inspired by science", "Inspired by gene-science" etc. What utter rubbish. 
Adverts that say no other product is better than theirs ; what they are really saying is that they have a branded generic product that's just the same as all the rest.


----------



## JP1234

Purple said:


> Adverts what say the product is inspired by something; "Inspired by nature", "Inspired by science", "Inspired by gene-science" etc. What utter rubbish.
> .


Ha! that remind me of an ad a few years back for some lady's moisturiser that was " scientifically formulated to include aquaspheres"


----------



## bullbars

Whenever I read about the plight of endangered species, I would guess 90% of the animals being covered are butchered and stripped for a few small parts/organs and shipped to the far-east for some hocus pocus medicine. 
African rhino horns being removed by chainsaw; Shark fins being whipped off, the live sharks then dumped back in to the sea and drown etc.


----------



## bullbars

While I'm at it - Plastic bags. The are they blight of landscapes the world over. Each bag should cost a tenner to get them out of use (I will accept that may be slight exaggeration).

People who have no concept of personal space.
People who blatantly attempt to skip others queuing. 
People who visit other countries and complain that the food is different.
Cigarette butts - especially at the beach. Another blight on landscapes everywhere.
People who turn their nose up at home grown vegetables and meat but are happy to potter on down to Superquinn and purchase the lovely (plastic) packed items.

People unable and unwilling to help themselves.
I know someone who cannot cook. His mother basically does everything for him. He is thirty one years old. Everything (Jeans/t-shirts/shirts/ trousers) bar underwear and socks gets dry cleaned as he thinks “Washing them ruins them”.

The degenerate that was “awarded” 175k after breaking in to a man’s house, the owner subsequently broke his legs by running him over. The “victims’” sister has said he was traumatised. He got free legal aid and a suspended sentence.

If a person has gone through a minimum of 11 years of education and can’t tell the difference between the following words; they should be tested for brain damage. 

Pacific / Specific - very different words.
Weary/ Wary - I have lost count of the times I correct people when they say - " I would be weary of him"
There/they're/Their
Thread/tread
Your/you're
thought/taught
College/ Collage - (A degree qualified friend continuously does this)
Were/where/wear/we’re
Yeah/yay/ye
Shead/shed
Off/Of

People complaining about Irish weather. After all my travelling I can't wait to get back to our climate.


----------



## Firefly

bullbars said:


> If a person has gone through a minimum of 11 years of education and can’t tell the difference between the following words; they should be tested for brain damage.
> 
> Pacific / Specific - very different words.
> Weary/ Wary - I have lost count of the times I correct people when they say - " I would be weary of him"
> There/they're/Their
> Thread/tread
> Your/you're
> thought/taught
> College/ Collage - (A degree qualified friend continuously does this)
> Were/where/wear/we’re
> Yeah/yay/ye
> Shead/shed
> Off/Of


 
Yay, great addition to this tread. Your spot on, some very pacific points you raised their. We need new & better collages instead of the wary sheads we have.


----------



## Newbie!

bullbars said:


> If a person has gone through a minimum of 11 years of education and can’t tell the difference between the following words; they should be tested for brain damage.
> Pacific / Specific - very different words..


 
Reminds me of the time I was in a supermarket and heard a customer asking an assistant where the dedicated coconut was kept 

I hate the smell of smoke of someone's hands, particularly a  hairdresser, beautician or waitress. Whilst out in a reasonably expensive restaurant on Saturday night, I was handed my desert and nearly knocked out by the smell of smoke at the same time. I gave out to my husband (who had just come back fom the loo at the same time), for going out for a sneaky fag. He said he hadnt at which point the waitress laughed and said 'that was me!'. No apology. Needless to say, no tip left


----------



## bullbars

Firefly said:


> Yay, great addition to this tread. Your spot on, some very pacific points you raised their. We need new & better collages instead of the wary sheads we have.


 
Must...not...take .....bait....


----------



## ney001

Don't know if I mentioned this earlier or somebody else has

People who invade personal space - drives me nuts.  Happened again to me this morning at the coffee machine in the garage. Why do people feel the need to stand right on top of you, this morning this guy stood right beside me, so close I couldn't even reach for a lid without touching off him and he just stood looking at me the whole time 

Creepy


----------



## micmclo

Publicans moaning in the papers, on the radio and this week on the TV. And Labour TD Rosin Shortall trying to make some hay out of it. 
People used to says farmers were the moaners, well they are nothing compared to publicans.

Saying supermarkets below cost selling is driving them under. And possibly that's a debate.

But leave aside alcohol for a moment

Over a fiver for a rock shandy??? Getuptheyard, ye're rip off merchants

The price of minerals is so high it'd almost turn you to drink 

There is more profit in a bottle of coke then a pint of whatever.
But I don't hear the publicans explain this and their high prices. No, it's the big bad supermarkets who are to blame for everything


----------



## ney001

Yorky said:


> You could be flattered..



Yeah I guess if he looked like this I wouldn't be giving out 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly

ney001 said:


> Don't know if I mentioned this earlier or somebody else has
> 
> People who invade personal space - drives me nuts. Happened again to me this morning at the coffee machine in the garage. Why do people feel the need to stand right on top of you, this morning this guy stood right beside me, so close I couldn't even reach for a lid without touching off him and he just stood looking at me the whole time
> 
> Creepy


 
Or if you're standing in a queue and the person behind you keeps nudging into you.


----------



## Sunny

People who use the same spoon for coffee and sugar and before you know it, the sugar bowl is full of coffee.

People who stand on escalators in pairs.

People who think by putting their bag on the seat beside them on buses/trains that this means no-one can sit there.

People who try to compete when you are telling a story

People who don't understand the round system in pubs.

And finally......

Women who say they don't want anything for Valentines Day because it is a tacky Hallmark holiday and then sulk for a week when you take them at their word!!


----------



## Latrade

Sunny said:


> People who use the same spoon for coffee and sugar and before you know it, the sugar bowl is full of coffee.
> 
> People who stand on escalators in pairs.
> 
> People who think by putting their bag on the seat beside them on buses/trains that this means no-one can sit there.
> 
> People who try to compete when you are telling a story
> 
> People who don't understand the round system in pubs.
> 
> And finally......
> 
> Women who say they don't want anything for Valentines Day because it is a tacky Hallmark holiday and then sulk for a week when you take them at their word!!


 
I was just saying the exact same things to Michael Fassbender when we were sat next to each other at the BAFTAs.


----------



## dereko1969

Sunny said:


> People who use the same spoon for coffee and sugar and before you know it, the sugar bowl is full of coffee.
> 
> People who stand on escalators in pairs.
> 
> *People who think by putting their bag on the seat beside them on buses/trains that this means no-one can sit there.*
> 
> People who try to compete when you are telling a story
> 
> People who don't understand the round system in pubs.
> 
> And finally......
> 
> Women who say they don't want anything for Valentines Day because it is a tacky Hallmark holiday and then sulk for a week when you take them at their word!!


 
I used to specifically target these people by sitting beside them when I commuted from Portlaoise to Dublin, gave me a sad little thrill to have spoiled their cunning plan! I still do it occasionally on the DART.

Probably says more about me than them though.....


----------



## ney001

Sunny said:


> People who don't understand the round system in pubs.



In my experience they understand alright - they understand it just a little too well   I have one work colleague who literally would never stand a round yet be first to shout out his drink, he's tight in general day to day life anyway.  Final straw came one Christmas, we had been buying pints all day long in our rounds for him AND his female friend - didn't put his hand in his pocket once.  Then, we made up our minds to not buy any more drink until he got the hint and got up to the bar, so I headed off to the toilet and to make a phone call as did most of the others - I came back to the table and he had taken half of my pint and poured it into his and half of another colleagues and poured it into his friends glass!   So I told him in no uncertain terms that I was done buying him drink - he does the "I'm really drunk act'  and then heads off home!. Unbelievable


----------



## Sunny

Latrade said:


> I was just saying the exact same things to Michael Fassbender when we were sat next to each other at the BAFTAs.


 
We probably passed each other at the bar. I was standing there with Kate Winslet. She tells the most wonderful stories.


----------



## TarfHead

Sunny said:


> People who stand on escalators in pairs.


 
+1. And the moving walkways in airports.



Sunny said:


> People who think by putting their bag on the seat beside them on buses/trains that this means no-one can sit there.


 
+1.


----------



## Sunny

ney001 said:


> In my experience they understand alright - they understand it just a little too well  I have one work colleague who literally would never stand a round yet be first to shout out his drink, he's tight in general day to day life anyway. Final straw came one Christmas, we had been buying pints all day long in our rounds for him AND his female friend - didn't put his hand in his pocket once. Then, we made up our minds to not buy any more drink until he got the hint and got up to the bar, so I headed off to the toilet and to make a phone call as did most of the others - I came back to the table and he had taken half of my pint and poured it into his and half of another colleagues and poured it into his friends glass!  So I told him in no uncertain terms that I was done buying him drink - he does the "I'm really drunk act' and then heads off home!. Unbelievable


 
Ha ha. I haven't seen anything that bad to be honest. Usually just the last into the bar so they don't buy first round and then toilet whenever it is someone elses turn followed by home when think everyone is ****ed enough not to notice. We always notice.


----------



## ney001

Sunny said:


> We always notice.



That's what these people don't understand - no matter how drunk we are we ALWAYS notice the guy who didn't stand his round 

Another one this guy pulls in the nightclub, he'll eventually go to the bar, come back twenty minutes later either empty handed saying that the bar was too packed and he couldn't get served or with two pints saying that he spilled another on the way down! No shame!


----------



## AgathaC

People biting their nails.
People who yawn without covering their mouth.
People who sneeze all over the place and don't even attempt to use a tissue.


----------



## beffers

People who stand right beside you in the check out line in the supermarket, so that when you are inputting your pin number into the chip and pin machine, they are so close to you they can see exactly what numbers you are inputting. Then if you move down a few paces to begin packing up your groceries, they move to stand directly in front of the cashier, as if you are done and you are not there any more. But you are _not_ done. You _are_ still there. When you walk back to the cashier to hand her some money, or get cash back the morons are blocking your way. You say "excuse me" to get them to move back a few paces. But they can not as the person behind them is all up in their personal space too. WTF?

When people are at a tellers window in the bank, or using an ATM machine, everyone knows that the etiquette is to stand back and give them their space to give them some privacy for their financial transaction. I don't know why people don't apply similar cop on in supermarkets.


----------



## Delboy

dereko1969 said:


> I used to specifically target these people by sitting beside them when I commuted from Portlaoise to Dublin, gave me a sad little thrill to have spoiled their cunning plan! I still do it occasionally on the DART.
> 
> Probably says more about me than them though.....



I thought I was the only one who did this!!! Any time I see someone on a bus with their bag taking up a seat, thats the seat i take. 
ITS PUBLIC TRANSPORT PEOPLE!!! Buy a car if you don't like mixing with the plebs!

Another thing on buses that kills me....ignoramases who stand in the baby buggy section even after they see you coming with the buggy...and there's loads of spare seats around them> I think these people also have issues with mixing with the Plebs.
they'll stay standing there whereby forcing you to stand by the buggy as there's not enough space to now pull down the seat in that area. It really pushes me to the edge!


----------



## micmclo

AgathaC said:


> People biting their nails.



It's a bad habit but a tough one to quit

I see people doing it on the bus and think, euuhhh that's disgusting

And then I'm sitting in the office and catch myself doing it


----------



## JP1234

Certain work colleagues of mine who never stop complaining about their lot.

they have their health, a secure job ( company is expanding) are paid over the average for the work we do,  excellent pension,  excellent working conditions, in terms of actual office facilities  ( we all have a large desk, new pc's, proper chairs, kitchenette in each department with microwave and fridge, on top of a huge canteen) free parking, monthly free nights out, PLUS this week a bonus payment was announced..

All the ones who annoy me are under 30 years old, the vast majority still live at home so are not short of cash. Yet they are constantly complaining, usually in huddles in the corner when they should be working.

I just want to slap or shake some of them at times!


----------



## Bill Struth

Stinking smokers stinking out the office with their breath when they come back in after they've been outside sucking on their cancer sticks.

Yer man at the desk next to me has just arrived back and now I feel sick.

That is all.


----------



## Purple

I'm not feeling much love from this thread. Lot's of intolerance but not much love.


----------



## micmclo

This is letting off steam forum

Your smilie and positive attitude are not welcome here 

Shooting the breeze is just across the way


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> I'm not feeling much love from this thread. Lot's of intolerance but not much love.


 
I love you Purple and most on here do too. Feel any better?


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> I love you Purple and most on here do too. Feel any better?



Much better, thanks


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Much better, thanks


----------



## TarfHead

Purple said:


> .. Lot's of intolerance ..


 
I'm definitely intolerant of the careless use of apostrophes  ?


----------



## callybags

TarfHead said:


> I'm definitely intolerant of the careless use of apostrophes  ?


 
Was there a question in that post?


----------



## Purple

callybags said:


> Was there a question in that post?



Ha!  to you TarfHead


----------



## TarfHead

Purple said:


> Ha!  to you TarfHead


 
Yeah, right, whatever

gets coat and skulks away ..


----------



## bamboozle

this might be a strange one but anytime i open a newspaper or listen to radio and i see/hear something about 'a town in sligo/china/germany have broken the world record for most number of people dressed as santa/leprauchan/where's wally etc' 

silly silly records...


----------



## Vanilla

bamboozle said:


> this might be a strange one but anytime i open a newspaper or listen to radio and i see/hear something about 'a town in sligo/china/germany have broken the world record for most number of people dressed as santa/leprauchan/where's wally etc'
> 
> silly silly records...



Think you're listening to the wrong station/reading the wrong paper. I manage to never hear anything at all about world records. Lots of other dross though.


----------



## JP1234

People who wear scarves indoors. Not small decorative scarves but full outdoor winter type scarves, in a warm airconditioned office!

people who insist on sitting by a window who then refuse to allow the window to be opened.


----------



## liaconn

JP1234 said:


> people who insist on sitting by a window who then refuse to allow the window to be opened.


 
People who assume that, because they sit beside the window/radiator in a shared office, it is entirely their decision whether windows should be opened or closed, or radiotors switched on or off.


----------



## MeathCommute

I hate charity fund raisers who use their sponsorship as an opportunity for self publicity e.g. I'm climbing the Alps for charity, I'm doing a trek through the Amazon jungle for charity etc eetc. I call them pharisees. In the Bible, the pharisees gave donations in the temple but only did so where there was an audience who would see them doing it. These people are the same. The fund raising is only secondary to their attention seeking


----------



## Niallman

American "St. Patty's" Day.


----------



## Firefly

Removed


----------



## Bill Struth

MeathCommute said:


> I hate charity fund raisers who use their sponsorship as an opportunity for self publicity e.g. I'm climbing the Alps for charity, I'm doing a trek through the Amazon jungle for charity etc eetc. I call them pharisees. In the Bible, the pharisees gave donations in the temple but only did so where there was an audience who would see them doing it. These people are the same. The fund raising is only secondary to their attention seeking


+1

Self praise is no praise.

It's basically got nothing to do with them being charitable, but everything to do with them getting a free trip to the Amazon/Grand Canyon/Special Olympics etc.

I overheard one of these people recently saying, "It's a great opportunity for me." That sums up what it's about for them. 

My wife volunteers for a childrens charity, which has an extensive training programme for new entrants. The amount of people who volunteer, do the training, then leave after a couple of weeks because they 'don't have the time' is staggering. They've basically cost the charity money just so that they can have something extra on their CV's.


----------



## Purple

Bill Struth said:


> +1
> 
> Self praise is no praise.
> 
> It's basically got nothing to do with them being charitable, but everything to do with them getting a free trip to the Amazon/Grand Canyon/Special Olympics etc.
> 
> I overheard one of these people recently saying, "It's a great opportunity for me." That sums up what it's about for them.
> 
> My wife volunteers for a childrens charity, which has an extensive training programme for new entrants. The amount of people who volunteer, do the training, then leave after a couple of weeks because they 'don't have the time' is staggering. They've basically cost the charity money just so that they can have something extra on their CV's.



In that vein the radio ad for Daffodil Day makes me cringe "real heroes" etc.


----------



## bazermc

-People who walk in the cycle please get out and use the footpath - the hint is in the name!
-People who walk on the footpath with the head down and playing with mobile phone and dont see other people also walking on the footpath and walk straight into you
-People who insist on wearing sunglasses on a cloudy day
-Country people living in Dublin who seem to have developed a fake D4 accent
-Applying for jobs and not hearing anything back...........
Applying for jobs and getting a no but we will keep you details on file - please dont bother!!!!! What makes me think if you rejected me once you wont reject me again


----------



## DB74

bazermc said:


> -People who walk on the footpath with the head down and playing with mobile phone and dont see other people also walking on the footpath and walk straight into you



It takes 2 people not looking where they are going for this to happen!


----------



## bazermc

DB74 said:


> It takes 2 people not looking where they are going for this to happen!


 
Yes but why should I move over, they are the ones not looking where they are walking


----------



## Firefly

bazermc said:


> -People who walk in the cycle please get out and use the footpath - the hint is in the name!
> -People who walk on the footpath with the head down and playing with mobile phone and dont see other people also walking on the footpath and walk straight into you
> -People who insist on wearing sunglasses on a cloudy day
> *-Country people living in Dublin who seem to have developed a fake D4 accent*
> -Applying for jobs and not hearing anything back...........
> Applying for jobs and getting a no but we will keep you details on file - please dont bother!!!!! What makes me think if you rejected me once you wont reject me again


 
Met a girl in Dublin once who was from Kerry and she was known as Dingle 4


----------



## Firefly

The things that get me most are both driving related - 
Cars constantly going through on red - happens at every junction now with 2 or 3 cars the norm on the bigger juntions. 
Cars parking on yellow boxes - they're yellow boxes for a reason.

Have to say, I find Bus Eireann drivers very good on the road...always leave you out and if you leave them out you'll always get the hand out the side window to thank you. Taxis aren't too bad either..but regular drivers are the worst....top of them all is the man-in-the-white-van.


----------



## Latrade

Recent gripe is that ATMs don't seem to do €50 notes any more only €20 and denominations of €20. 

What's happened to all the €50 notes?


----------



## Purple

bazermc said:


> -People who walk in the cycle please get out and use the footpath - the hint is in the name!



Yes, that one gets to me as well as it is really dangerous for me as a cyclist.
It also annoys me when cyclists cycle the wrong way on cycle paths.


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Yes, that one gets to me as well as it is really dangerous for me as a cyclist.
> It also annoys me when cyclists cycle the wrong way on cycle paths.


 
And when cyclists cycle on footpaths...


----------



## DB74

Latrade said:


> Recent gripe is that ATMs don't seem to do €50 notes any more only €20 and denominations of €20.
> 
> What's happened to all the €50 notes?



That's mad. Every time I go to an ATM and only want a €20 the machine only ever has €50s. The ATMs in shops are the worst for this. All you want to buy is a loaf of bread and/or a pint of milk and you have to take out a €50! Then you get to the till and the oul wans on the till are like "have you anything smaller"

Drives me mad.


----------



## PaddyW

Firefly said:


> Met a girl in Dublin once who was from Kerry and she was known as Dingle 4


 
Haha that's priceless! I'm from Kerry, never had a real strong accent from it, but you'd know I was from the country. 12 years here and still get the bogger and culchie jokes!


----------



## Ceist Beag

bazermc said:


> -Applying for jobs and not hearing anything back...........
> Applying for jobs and getting a no but we will keep you details on file - please dont bother!!!!! What makes me think if you rejected me once you wont reject me again



Big +1 to that. It says to me that they didn't even read my application as if they did it would take all of 5 minutes to drop me an email outlining briefly why I wasn't suitable.


----------



## ney001

DB74 said:


> That's mad. Every time I go to an ATM and only want a €20 the machine only ever has €50s. The ATMs in shops are the worst for this. All you want to buy is a loaf of bread and/or a pint of milk and you have to take out a €50! Then you get to the till and the oul wans on the till are like "have you anything smaller"
> 
> Drives me mad.




They're all down in Meath - I can't get 20's from any machine anymore!


----------



## DB74

ney001 said:


> They're all down in Meath - I can't get 20's from any machine anymore!



What are all down in Meath - the ATMs with the €20s or the ATMs with the €50s?????

I live in Meath BTW


----------



## ney001

DB74 said:


> What are all down in Meath - the ATMs with the €20s or the ATMs with the €50s?????
> 
> I live in Meath BTW



Sorry the atms with the 50's! - three garages I go into now have a sign up saying only €50's.


----------



## liaconn

A Supervalu near me is the same. They don't even have a sign up, they just let you go through all the palaver of keying in your number, the service you require, the amount you want and then a message comes up saying 'this machine can only dispense €50 notes' and throws your card back out. Then you have to start all over again....


----------



## micmclo

Burglars and intruders, scum of the earth

Dozed off the couch yesterday after getting home from work, my door wasn't locked, sure who is going to waltz into my flat??

Mr. Junkie comes in, wakes me up with his banging around, found him hiding in the bathroom
Off his head on drugs, he didn't know where he was

Kicked him out, squad car up in minutes and someone else had reported him hanging around the area so the garda are aware 

Got CCTV, got prints from his dropped lighter, I hope he gets nailed but this is Ireland and he probably has twenty or thirty convictions already, poor lad, never had a chance with his harsh upbringing and he's doing his best in a treatment program boo hoo. 

I feel violated, just to be asleep on my couch and some stranger standing over me. 
Am I now going to have to double check I lock my door in the middle of the day and evenings....sad state of affairs

I listen to Joe Duffy and it's non stop talk of break ins but it's always someone else....then it happens to you,  lock your doors folks


----------



## Vanilla

What a fright to get, sorry to hear it micmclo.


----------



## STEINER

anytime IBRC is mentioned on RTE news its always the mouthful IBRC formerly known as Anglo Irish Bank


----------



## Purple

A collector from an animal charity called to my door over the weekend. I declined his request and explained that I don’t give money to any charity that helps animals and won’t do so as long as there are people starving to death in the world. He got quite irate and started arguing with me. That annoyed me.


----------



## Purple

micmclo said:


> Burglars and intruders, scum of the earth
> 
> Dozed off the couch yesterday after getting home from work, my door wasn't locked, sure who is going to waltz into my flat??
> 
> Mr. Junkie comes in, wakes me up with his banging around, found him hiding in the bathroom
> Off his head on drugs, he didn't know where he was
> 
> Kicked him out, squad car up in minutes and someone else had reported him hanging around the area so the garda are aware
> 
> Got CCTV, got prints from his dropped lighter, I hope he gets nailed but this is Ireland and he probably has twenty or thirty convictions already, poor lad, never had a chance with his harsh upbringing and he's doing his best in a treatment program boo hoo.
> 
> I feel violated, just to be asleep on my couch and some stranger standing over me.
> Am I now going to have to double check I lock my door in the middle of the day and evenings....sad state of affairs
> 
> I listen to Joe Duffy and it's non stop talk of break ins but it's always someone else....then it happens to you,  lock your doors folks



I've lived in 4 placed, one apartment and three houses. I've been broken into in three of them. On two occasions I have been there and I’ve met, and had an altercation with, the culprit one of those times.
Not a nice experience but I didn’t consider it that big a deal.


----------



## micmclo

Yeah, in the end of it's not such a big deal

I just wrote that post on the night when I was feeling the strongest about it

It'll be forgotten about soon enough,


If this was three am and someone came through my unlocked door well that's my fault, I blame myself
This was seven pm in the evening so then I'm unsure if it's my fault or not, I never locked my front door in the evenings before


----------



## becky

I like to think I'm brave enough but years ago I left my window open at night and a cat got in.  I ran out of the room and got help, so you seem to have got on better than me.

I left the keys in my door another night but thankfully no one spotted them.  My current door can only be opened from the outside using the key so you don't have to check if the door is locked once you're inside.  You do have to remember to always bring a key even if you're just going to the shed.


----------



## micmclo

I spent my student years doing hotel night porter at weekends
Years of experience of throwing drunks and wasters out 


A stranger standing over you as you sleep is still scary though, that's bothered me the most

And I don't even drive, no car keys here mister. Probably the poorest person in this estate


----------



## Vanilla

Purple said:


> Not a nice experience but I didn’t consider it that big a deal.


 
That must be because you're so brave.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> That must be because you're so brave.



 Lol
No, the burglar I met was about 14 years old. On the other occasion I just made noise and they climbed back out the window they'd broken in through.
When people break in they are looking for money/things to sell. They aren't looking for trouble.


----------



## Firefly

Live coverage of the Masters is only on Sky Sports on Thur & Fri 

I was a good little boy giving up Sky Sports as part of the Firefly family austerity program for 2012, but I think I'll have to burn the bondholders on this one.. The little people can't take it anymore


----------



## Purple

You can turn on and off Sky sports on a month by month basis.


----------



## dereko1969

UPC rang me up today with a half price offer on Sky Sports & Movies for €21 a month for 2 months with no hassle cancellation, it's a non-contract offer. Might be worth ringing them Firefly.


----------



## Firefly

dereko1969 said:


> UPC rang me up today with a half price offer on Sky Sports & Movies for €21 a month for 2 months with no hassle cancellation, it's a non-contract offer. Might be worth ringing them Firefly.


 
*EDIT *Offer ended this morning, but I tried again and a nice girl put me through to customer care and they were able to help me. Thanks for that...21.50 for sports and movies per month for 2 months - happy camper I am!


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> You can turn on and off Sky sports on a month by month basis.


 
That's true alright, but 33 euro for 2 nights golf (and not the final rounds either). Might just call up home or even better go to the pub!


----------



## liaconn

Something else that annoys me is when you're sitting in a church or cinema that's three quarters empty and someone comes and sits right beside you.

Likewise, when I'm in a queue and the person behind practically stands on my heels. If I shuffle forward an inch to get some space they shuffle forward as well.


----------



## truthseeker

liaconn said:


> Likewise, when I'm in a queue and the person behind practically stands on my heels. If I shuffle forward an inch to get some space they shuffle forward as well.



Lean on them when they do that. Treat them like a handy wall you happen to be standing next to. They back up pretty fast when you invade their space to an even greater extent than theyve just invaded yours.


----------



## Purple

liaconn said:


> Something else that annoys me is when you're sitting in a church or cinema that's three quarters empty and someone comes and sits right beside you.


 Yea, my wife does that to me all the time


----------



## micmclo

It says a lot about you if you park  in the disabled spot by Tesco when there are two hundred parking spaces within a short walk and more further back

Selfish, lazy, I could keep going

Yeah I judge you

I estimate there are over three hundred spaces in the car park, only two disabled spots and you decided to take one, a hundred metre walk would have killed you I suppose?

Security guard inside the door couldn't care less

If I ever work for Tesco I'll be known as the parking nazi, you won't get away with messing when I'm on duty


----------



## liaconn

I have had a horrible day and Purple and Truthseeker's posts above really made me laugh.


----------



## micmclo

No laughter in letting off steam

Rage only


----------



## truthseeker

micmclo said:


> No laughter in letting off steam
> 
> Rage only



Im getting worried about you!!


----------



## Purple

micmclo said:


> No laughter in letting off steam
> 
> Rage only



It’s ok as long as it’s vindictive or maniacal laugher


----------



## orka

liaconn said:


> Likewise, when I'm in a queue and the person behind practically stands on my heels. If I shuffle forward an inch to get some space they shuffle forward as well.


If you are carrying a bulky bag turn a bit to your left or right as if there's something fascinating there to look at - should give them a good belt with the bag. I carry a backpack a lot and find it excellent for preserving my personal space.


----------



## Firefly

liaconn said:


> Likewise, when I'm in a queue and the person behind practically stands on my heels. If I shuffle forward an inch to get some space they shuffle forward as well.


 
Itch one of your hips suddenly and your elbow will remind them to keep their distance. Otherwise, you could, ahem, break wind


----------



## ali

orka said:


> If you are carrying a bulky bag turn a bit to your left or right as if there's something fascinating there to look at - should give them a good belt with the bag. I carry a backpack a lot and find it excellent for preserving my personal space.




Agghhhhhh! My bug bear. Kids (students) and a lot of foreign students who cram onto the luas and forget they are two foot deeper at the back with their back packs and mash other people. They can't feel it but we can. People who stink of garlic or drink on the luas in the morning. On one morning I actually had a spanish girl lean her chin on my arm as I was holding onto the centre pole while she read a text message on a phone which her boyfriend opposite her was showing her!!!

I don't like strangers touching or leaning on me. Mostly.


----------



## AgathaC

Firefly said:


> Itch one of your hips suddenly and your elbow will remind them to keep their distance. Otherwise, you could, ahem, break wind


 I hate people standing on my heels in a queue...have to say Firefly, I never thought of this solution!
I also hate when in a carpark with loads of empty spaces, someone parks right beside you, happened to me recently, they were across the line, too close to my car to be able to avoid hitting it when they open the doors...


----------



## beffers

I have just started driving for the first time in Ireland. I have a US drivers license (used to live there) so I am not your typical scaredy cat learner driver. But This post will be deleted if not edited immediately H Christ, all those news paper sellers flogging The Evening Herald *AND STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD AS THEY DO SO* do my head in !!!! 

God only knows how many of them I nearly killed today in the Five Lamps/North Circular Road/Amiens St part of town.


----------



## bazermc

People who dont indicate when driving!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on lads how much trouble is it to let people know which direction you are going in?

When I passed my test a few years ago indicating was required by law - has this rule changed now??????


----------



## TarfHead

Maybe it doesn't drive me nuts, but it does annoy me.

Use of the term 'a great servant' when used for sports people, especially professional sports.

In recent days I've heard it mentioned about Didier Drogba, Denis Leamy and Seanie Johnston.

In the case of the first 2 sports, they well rewarded for their contribution to the club. They're not doing it purely out of their affection for the club, or in their spare time.

The case of Seanie Johnston is more complicated and maybe it's just good manners for Cavan Gaels to refer to him as a great servant of the club. But as he's putting his own interests ahead of that of the club, how is the epithet 'great servant' justified ?


----------



## ney001

Big white hairy fat men walking around with just a pair of shorts on! 

Their female counterparts walking around glistening in the sun with the baby oil  underneath which is a 3rd degree burn.


----------



## becky

Women wearing flip flops to work - the rubber/plastic type one which are  for the beach/gym.

Men wearing sandals with white socks.  While I'm not crazy about sandals with socks, I forgive black ones with black socks at work due to the heat.


----------



## micmclo

My pale Irish skin +  a hint of sunshine =  me covered in freckles


----------



## TarfHead

Not allowing enough time for breakfast this morning cos I had to put sun cream on the kids before school .


----------



## becky

micmclo said:


> My pale Irish skin +  a hint of sunshine =  me covered in freckles



I don't mind freckles but hate the way my pale skin goes pink from being too warm.  I love pale but not pink pale.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Enjoying sunshine in garden. Neighbours house alarm ringing.
Litter bins in DunLaoghaire not being emptied. Sunshine = more people = more litter = more need to have people emptying litter bins.


----------



## Leper

Going on holidays . . . you're just settled in . . . and in the apartment next to you there is an ape singing (well singing/shouting) "You'll never beat the Irish" and then proceeds to hang green white and orange tricolours from the balcony. Later he meets up with his buddies and open slabs of lager on their terrace and shout every football anthem they can think of.   Then they discover there are some Brits in other apartments and the sing-song degenerates into a political "Go on home, British Soldiers, go on home . . ." etc. Just when you needed some peace . . .


----------



## Niallman

Having the neighbourhood little darlings plough through our garden, breaking plants etc and yesterday having to spend a good hour trying to clean sun-cream off the car from the kids climbing on the bonnet. Very frustrating having to listen to the righteous-parent brigade raising their eyebrows and how dare we expect to have private property etc.


----------



## Purple

Leper said:


> Going on holidays . . . you're just settled in . . . and in the apartment next to you there is an ape singing (well singing/shouting) "You'll never beat the Irish" and then proceeds to hang green white and orange tricolours from the balcony. Later he meets up with his buddies and open slabs of lager on their terrace and shout every football anthem they can think of. Then they discover there are some Brits in other apartments and the sing-song degenerates into a political "Go on home, British Soldiers, go on home . . ." etc. Just when you needed some peace . . .


I hate meeting Irish people on holidays (well, our version of the Larger Lout anyway).


----------



## TarfHead

Purple said:


> I hate meeting Irish people on holidays (well, our version of the Larger Lout anyway).


 
+1

That's why I avoid "Irish bar"s on holiday.


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> +1
> 
> That's why I avoid "Irish bar"s on holiday.


 
God yes, I have no idea why anyone would spend money to fly to somewhere so that they could spend all their time in a imitation of a bar at home (or any bar for that matter).


----------



## Deiseblue

Purple said:


> I hate meeting Irish people on holidays (well, our version of the Larger Lout anyway).



Have to agree , I'm more a fan of the " smaller " lout myself - a lot easier to handle !


----------



## liaconn

Also, people who go abroad on holidays and refuse to eat anywhere that doesn't serve 'proper' food ie steak and chips or pizza.


----------



## Yachtie

Purple said:


> God yes, I have no idea why anyone would spend money to fly to somewhere so that they could spend all their time in a imitation of a bar at home (or any bar for that matter).


 
+1



liaconn said:


> Also, people who go abroad on holidays and refuse to eat anywhere that doesn't serve 'proper' food ie steak and chips or pizza.


 
+1

I also hate all those bars with huge banners on them advertising SkySports and English / Irish breakfast with Heinz beans and Danny sausages. Why go away to do what you can do at home????


----------



## Time

Also people who march into shops abroad and insist on everyone speaking English.


----------



## Bill Struth

Purple said:


> I hate meeting Irish people on holidays (well, our version of the Larger Lout anyway).


 Massive +1.

They don't have to be louts either, I just can't stand hearing any Irish accent when I'm on holiday. I heard two of them complaining in the lobby of a hotel in New York and I felt like crying. I also despise Irish bars and the people who flock to them.


----------



## Bill Struth

Also people wearing GAA shirts on foreign holidays.

Do they really think people give a toss what backwater in Ireland they're from? "Look at me foreigners! I'm great craic! I'm from LAOIS!"


----------



## Ceepee

Bill Struth said:


> Also people wearing GAA shirts on foreign holidays.
> 
> Do they really think people give a toss what backwater in Ireland they're from? "Look at me foreigners! I'm great craic! I'm from LAOIS!"


 
I saw a lobster-red man standing outside a chapel in Las Vegas with his new bride.  The groom's t-shirt bore the legend "Carroll's Meats".  I'd say it looked lovely in the wedding album.


----------



## Marion

Ceepee said:
			
		

> The groom's t-shirt bore the legend "Carroll's Meats". I'd say it looked lovely in the wedding album.





But you know each to their own. 

I'm sure they were delighted with their day regardless. They mightn't have been too bothered with the album either.

Marion


----------



## micmclo

Racist taxi drivers

I'm your customer, I'm giving you cold hard cash

And you rant to me 

Go take your moaning to Joe Duffy or a politican, what do you want me to do?

In fact, why don't you become a politician, you seem to be an expert on the state of the nation!


----------



## Marion

People who won't say what what they really want.

The "I don't mind" brigade.

When clearly they do!

Marion


----------



## bullbars

Marion said:


> People who won't say what what they really want.
> The "I don't mind" brigade.
> When clearly they do!


 
You mean women, right?


----------



## Guest105

I can't stand seeing young men walking around the steets with their jeans hanging half way down their bum, do they really think people want to be looking at their underpants, I think it's a disgusting fashion trend and it drives me nuts (excuse the pun!)


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Marion said:


> People who won't say what what they really want.
> 
> The "I don't mind" brigade.
> 
> When clearly they do!
> 
> Marion


 Your post reminded me of a coach trip we had to the Cape Cod area. The tour guide was absolutely useless and everyone was complaining about her. She even dozed off at one stage. This lady sitting behind me on the coach was most vocal to everyone with her complaints. When the trip was over she was one of the first to run over to the guide, tip in hand to say how wonderful the trip was.


----------



## AgathaC

cashier said:


> I can't stand seeing young men walking around the steets with their jeans hanging half way down their bum, do they really think people want to be looking at their underpants


 +1. I also hate the trend of wearing leggings with short tops, it doesn't leave much to the imagination.


----------



## TarfHead

cashier said:


> I can't stand seeing young men walking around the steets with their jeans hanging half way down their bum,


 
Earlier this year we were on holiday and visiting a water park. In one of the queues, I was amused at the sight of some teenage lads adopting this look when queueing for a water slide - board shorts positioned half way down their bum, over underwear. At the end of the slide, they re-adjusted the look with damp board shorts repositioned over damp underwear.

In their eyes, they looked well, in my eyes they were fashion victims.


----------



## Ceepee

cashier said:


> I can't stand seeing young men walking around the steets with their jeans hanging half way down their bum



I am told this is known as "prison chic."

Speaking of nuts, I absolutely detest t-shirts (worn usually by young men) with very lewd comments on them.  There is a shop in the Ilac centre, right by the ground floor lifts, that always has them on display.  I try my hardest not to look.  Every time I read them, I get furious with myself for having read them, because they are invariably crass and misogynistic.


----------



## Firefly

Ceepee said:


> I am told this is known as "prison chic."
> 
> Speaking of nuts, I absolutely detest t-shirts (worn usually by young men) with very lewd comments on them. There is a shop in the Ilac centre, right by the ground floor lifts, that always has them on display. I try my hardest not to look. Every time I read them, I get furious with myself for having read them, because they are invariably crass and misogynistic.


 
Ah yes...I remember my favourite one from the T-shirt place in Stephen's Green shopping centre "I'm not a gynecologist but I'll take a look"


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> Ah yes...I remember my favourite one from the T-shirt place in Stephen's Green shopping centre "I'm not a gynecologist but I'll take a look"


 That's the one I thought of as well!


----------



## Shawady

Ceepee said:


> (worn usually by young men) with very lewd comments on them.


 
I heard recently of baby vests that contain these type of comments and the one that sticks in my mind is "All Mammy wanted was a back rub"


----------



## Niallman

The _stay-back-I'm-a-parent_ brigade such as the mother I saw this morning with the back of her car emblazoned with Baby On Board stickers etc. Was behind her on and off for about 15 mins this morning while she sped, drifted in and out of the bus lane to undertake cars, didn't indicate once even when making a turn and spent much of her time leaning on the brakes as she was driving too close to cars in front. All completely unnecessary as we all caught up with her again each time at the next red light. 

Maybe she should put her Baby On Board stickers on the dashboard so she can remind herself that she has a child in the back seat.


----------



## Purple

I hate baby on board stickers/signs. Do the drivers of these cars think other motorists will drive into them if they don’t have them?

Aggressive middle aged man in 4X4; “There’s a smaller car than mine, mmhahaha, I shall ram it!”... “Oh no, a Baby on Board sticker, foiled again!”


----------



## DB74

Purple said:


> I hate baby on board stickers/signs. Do the drivers of these cars think other motorists will drive into them if they don’t have them?



There's anecdotal evidence the emergency services will attend to a baby-on-board car first


----------



## liaconn

Niallman said:


> The _stay-back-I'm-a-parent_ brigade such as the mother I saw this morning with the back of her car emblazoned with Baby On Board stickers etc. Was behind her on and off for about 15 mins this morning while she sped, drifted in and out of the bus lane to undertake cars, didn't indicate once even when making a turn and spent much of her time leaning on the brakes as she was driving too close to cars in front. All completely unnecessary as we all caught up with her again each time at the next red light.
> 
> Maybe she should put her Baby On Board stickers on the dashboard so she can remind herself that she has a child in the back seat.


 
I can't stand any type of self entitled parent. The ones who expect everyone else in work to constantly bend over backwards to accommodate their domestic schedule; who sit in restaurants with their crying baby ruining everyone else's meal; who think P&T spaces in the supermarket are sacrosanct and as important as disabled spaces; who bang on about their kids all the time etc.

Most parents do none of the above. But the ones who do drive me nuts!


----------



## liaconn

DB74 said:


> There's anecdotal evidence the emergency services will attend to a baby-on-board car first


 
In that case, parents should ensure they only have the sticker in the window when the baby _is _actually 'on board', and not leave it there permanently.


----------



## DB74

liaconn said:


> In that case, parents should ensure they only have the sticker in the window when the baby _is _actually 'on board', and not leave it there permanently.



Well it would be important for a child's parent to be saved too, wouldn't it?


----------



## Knuttell

People who when stuck in traffic use the bus lane and then worse again idiots who are stuck in traffic letting them back into the flow again when a cop is spotted some distance ahead.


----------



## liaconn

DB74 said:


> Well it would be important for a child's parent to be saved too, wouldn't it?


 
I was talking about the fact that cars with a baby on board sticker get dealt with first by the emergency services presumably to get to the baby quickly. 

Why would the child's parents be entitled to priority treatment over all other injured people?


----------



## Complainer

liaconn said:


> who think P&T spaces in the supermarket are sacrosanct and as important as disabled spaces;



They are sacrosanct and important.


----------



## micmclo

green white and gold 

Why do Irish football fans say this 



liaconn said:


> baby on board sticker



So damn catchy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pURFU3pL93o


----------



## Sunny

Celebrities who moan about the abuse they get on twitter saying how much it hurts but don't close their account.


----------



## Leo

micmclo said:


> green white and gold
> 
> Why do Irish football fans say this


 
So the Celtic supporters don't have to acknowledge what the orange represents!!


----------



## Purple

Leo said:


> So the Celtic supporters don't have to acknowledge what the orange represents!!


 
Probably.


----------



## liaconn

Complainer said:


> They are sacrosanct and important.


 
No, they're handy, that's all.


----------



## DB74

micmclo said:


> green white and gold
> 
> Why do Irish football fans say this



Because orange is the only word in the English language which has no other word which rhymes with it

How are you supposed to write a catchy republican tune if you can't even rhyme one of the important words

_"For the green, white and orange
fought the brave and the ....."_

See what I mean!


----------



## Purple

liaconn said:


> No, they're handy, that's all.


 
I have 4 kids and I never got worked up about other people using them. It's rude, but it's not as bad as people using disabled spaces


----------



## Complainer

liaconn said:


> No, they're handy, that's all.



If you're trying to control a few toddlers, they're a lifesaver - literally. No reason for anyone to abuse these.


----------



## Bill Struth

Leo said:


> So the Celtic supporters don't have to acknowledge what the orange represents!!


 I'd like a bit more detail here please, what on earth are you jabbering on about?


----------



## Purple

Complainer said:


> If you're trying to control a few toddlers, they're a lifesaver - literally. No reason for anyone to abuse these.


 
I agree that they are helpful and I agree that it’s bloody ignorant to park in them if you don’t have small children with you but it’s a touch melodramatic to say they are a life saver. 
I wouldn’t put them on par with spaced for disabled people.


----------



## DB74

How old is too old to use the parent-and-child spaces?

In your opinions


----------



## liaconn

Purple said:


> I agree that they are helpful and I agree that it’s bloody ignorant to park in them if you don’t have small children with you but it’s a touch melodramatic to say they are a life saver.
> I wouldn’t put them on par with spaced for disabled people.


 
To be honest, if they're right up at the door of the supermarket I don't always blame other people for parking in them.  If it's absolutely bucketing down and several of those spaces are free people are not going to get absolutely drowned parking further away just in case a few parents with kids all suddenly arrive at the same time needing these spaces. Likewise if you're temporarily a bit incapacitated (bad back, recovering from surgery etc) then a space near the door is as useful to you as to a parent with a child.


----------



## DB74

liaconn said:


> To be honest, if they're right up at the door of the supermarket I don't always blame other people for parking in them.  If it's absolutely bucketing down and several of those spaces are free people are not going to get absolutely drowned parking further away just in case a few parents with kids all suddenly arrive at the same time needing these spaces. Likewise if you're temporarily a bit incapacitated (bad back, recovering from surgery etc) then a space near the door is as useful to you as to a parent with a child.



I don't think you seem to realise the function of those spots. They are not so parents and their children can get into the supermarket quicker than others. It's so there is less chance of a child being knocked down while walking through a car park.

Why can't people bring an umbrella if it's raining and if someone is suffering from a bad back or whatever then why are they going to walk around a supermarket if walking is a problem.


----------



## Purple

DB74 said:


> I don't think you seem to realise the function of those spots. They are not so parents and their children can get into the supermarket quicker than others. It's so there is less chance of a child being knocked down while walking through a car park.
> 
> Why can't people bring an umbrella if it's raining and if someone is suffering from a bad back or whatever then why are they going to walk around a supermarket if walking is a problem.


I agree but parents should hold their child's hand in a car park. That way they will be safe.


----------



## Purple

DB74 said:


> How old is too old to use the parent-and-child spaces?
> 
> In your opinions


 I wouldn't use them once the youngest child is 4 or 5.


----------



## DB74

Purple said:


> I agree but parents should hold their child's hand in a car park. That way they will be safe.



Obviously!

Accidents happen though. No harm in trying to prevent something.


----------



## Leo

Bill Struth said:


> I'd like a bit more detail here please, what on earth are you jabbering on about?


 
Jabbering? Now that's borderline , but as the term is anappropriate in this context, I'll let it slide. 

The orange on the Irish flag represents the protestant minority. Celtic (and Rangers) have a long history of sectarianism. Not that complicated really.


----------



## Ceepee

Purple said:


> I agree but parents should hold their child's hand in a car park. That way they will be safe.


 
I'll have to grow a fourth hand by January, so.


----------



## Purple

Ceepee said:


> I'll have to grow a fourth hand by January, so.


 

I have 4 children but as they weren't all born at the same time the oldest ones are able to hold each other’s hands and/or walk safely through a car park.
If you have 4 children under the age of 5 or 6 then yes, that’s a problem.


----------



## Bill Struth

Leo said:


> Jabbering? Now that's borderline , but as the term is anappropriate in this context, I'll let it slide.
> 
> The orange on the Irish flag represents the protestant minority. Celtic (and Rangers) have a long history of sectarianism. Not that complicated really.


I didn't ask you about Rangers. And I know perfectly well what my national flag represents.

You made a lazy, ill-informed generalisation about Celtic supporters. For a group of supporters that travels in such vast numbers, Celtic fans have been praised by the police in cities the length and breadth of Europe, most recently last month in Norwich, where several thousand travelled. They were praised by the police and local papers for their behaviour.

The tricolour (green, white and orange, and not gold, as you seem to suggest) flies proudly above Celtic Park, alongside the Scottish saltire.

Celtic has been a non-sectarian, inclusive club since it's inception, and continues to be just that.


----------



## Purple

Bill Struth said:


> Celtic has been a non-sectarian, inclusive club since it's inception, and continues to be just that.


 
While I have no doubt that Rangers is far more sectarian it’s a bit of a stretch to suggest that Celtic is inclusive and non-sectarian. 
I wouldn’t fancy sitting in the middle of the home support wearing a Rangers top.
 By the way, serious question here, why is it pronounced “seltic”?


----------



## Leo

Bill Struth said:


> I didn't ask you about Rangers.


 
You asked what I was 'jabbering' about, does that somehow preclude me from mentioning Rangers? 



Bill Struth said:


> You made a lazy, ill-informed generalisation about Celtic supporters.


 
Are you denying the long, documented history of sectarianism between Celtic and Rangers supporters?  



Bill Struth said:


> The tricolour (green, white and orange, and not gold, as you seem to suggest)


 
Where did I say that?


----------



## Bill Struth

Purple said:


> While I have no doubt that Rangers is far more sectarian it’s a bit of a stretch to suggest that Celtic is inclusive and non-sectarian. .


Celtic from it's inception had a deliberate policy of signing players regardless of creed or nationality, unlike Rangers or Hibernian. I would say that makes Celtic inclusive and non sectarian.



Purple said:


> I wouldn’t fancy sitting in the middle of the home support wearing a Rangers top.



Why on earth would you want to do that? Would you wear a Bohs jersey in the home section of Tallaght stadium? A City jersey in Old Trafford?



Purple said:


> By the way, serious question here, why is it pronounced “seltic”?


Good question! The short answer is that no-one really knows. The name was chosen obviously to hightlight both the Irishness and the Scottishness of the club. An inclusive name was needed to show that the club was not the sole preserve of the Irish people in Glasgow, but the scottish as well. Hence, _Keltic_.

There is some evidence which suggests that Brother Walfrid (A Marist brother from Sligo, the clubs founder) used the Keltic pronunciation right up until he died. But no one can say for sure how or why the Seltic pronunciation came into being.


----------



## Bill Struth

Leo said:


> You asked what I was 'jabbering' about, does that somehow preclude me from mentioning Rangers?


You labelled Celtic supporters as sectarian. I have no interest in what you think of Rangers.



Leo said:


> Are you denying the long, documented history of sectarianism between Celtic and Rangers supporters?


Now you're making a different point entirely. As I said, you labelled Celtic supporters, as a whole, as sectarian towards Protestants. That is what I take issue with.


Leo said:


> Where did I say that?


 
You suggested that Celtic supporters use the term 'green white and gold' instead of 'green white and orange', which is utter nonsense.


----------



## Purple

Bill Struth said:


> Celtic from it's inception had a deliberate policy of signing players regardless of creed or nationality, unlike Rangers or Hibernian. I would say that makes Celtic inclusive and non sectarian.
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you want to do that? Would you wear a Bohs jersey in the home section of Tallaght stadium? A City jersey in Old Trafford?


 
 I played GAA at school but as an adult I’ve become a keen rugby supporter. I have sat in the middle of a group of English fans in Twickenham wearing my Ireland top and cheered for my country. I’ve never had  a problem. I’ve sat in the idle of a bunch of Munster fans wearing my Leinster top in Thomond Park and never had a problem. The same went when other supporters were sitting amongst Ireland or Leinster supporters. The same goes at GAA matches. 
I wouldn’t describe any soccer club as open and inclusive. I’d describe them all as tribal and, to a lesser or greater extent, intolerant. It has nothing to do with passion or support, it’s not excusable. 
The risk of violence for expressing your opinion is never acceptable.  

Thanks for the info about the "Seltic" Celtic name.


----------



## TarfHead

Ceepee said:


> I'll have to grow a fourth hand by January, so.


 
You mean you already have three hands  ?


----------



## TarfHead

Bill Struth said:


> For a group of supporters that travels in such vast numbers, Celtic fans have been praised by the police in cities the length and breadth of Europe, most recently last month in Norwich, where several thousand travelled. They were praised by the police and local papers for their behaviour.


 
Why should the claim that Celtic supporters were praised by police be offered as a virtue ? Why do people need to be thanked for not being a nuisance ?


----------



## micmclo

TarfHead said:


> You mean you already have three hands  ?



Must live on the East coast 

All sorts of radiation in the Irish sea

Three eyed fish even!


----------



## Bill Struth

Purple said:


> I played GAA at school but as an adult I’ve become a keen rugby supporter. I have sat in the middle of a group of English fans in Twickenham wearing my Ireland top and cheered for my country. I’ve never had a problem. I’ve sat in the idle of a bunch of Munster fans wearing my Leinster top in Thomond Park and never had a problem. The same went when other supporters were sitting amongst Ireland or Leinster supporters. The same goes at GAA matches.
> I wouldn’t describe any soccer club as open and inclusive. I’d describe them all as tribal and, to a lesser or greater extent, intolerant. It has nothing to do with passion or support, it’s not excusable.
> The risk of violence for expressing your opinion is never acceptable.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the "Seltic" Celtic name.


 
I'm a bit of a Gaelic football fan myself, and while supporters can mingle inside the ground, rival supporters can still be the target of nasty abuse. I myself have experienced it at O'Moore park, being called a 'terrorist' amongst other things. I'd much rather stand or sit with my own teams supporters, be that at GAA games or football, but that's just my opinion. I agree with your point on the tribal nature of football, I suppose that's what appeals to supporters to a large degree. How would 'You'll never walk alone' look in a completely non segregated stadium? Not very good I'd imagine.


----------



## Bill Struth

TarfHead said:


> Why should the claim that Celtic supporters were praised by police be offered as a virtue ? Why do people need to be thanked for not being a nuisance ?


I was making the point that Celtic supporters are generally well behaved wherever they go, what's your problem with that? The police will often release statements after large events thanking the people that travelled for their good behaviour, no-one asks them to.


----------



## TarfHead

Bill Struth said:


> I was making the point that Celtic supporters are generally well behaved wherever they go, what's your problem with that?


 
I don't have a problem with that. I think it worthy of comment that someone should think that it is a virtue, e.g. _my team is great cos it's supporters manage not to be a nuisance at away fixtures_.



Bill Struth said:


> The police will often release statements after large events thanking the people that travelled for their good behaviour, no-one asks them to.


 
Must be a UK thing. I'm not aware of the Gardai making such unsolicited statements, e.g. any of the inter county GAA games last weekend.


----------



## Leo

Bill Struth said:


> Now you're making a different point entirely. As I said, you labelled Celtic supporters, as a whole, as sectarian towards Protestants. That is what I take issue with.


 
I didn't. Celtic supporters (in Glasgow at least) are made up of ~5% protestants, why would they be sectarian towards their own religion?

It would be ridiculous to interpret anything that was said to imply that ALL Celtic supporters were implicated. No significant demographic can ever be represented in such a manner, and to inerpret every statement as being all-encompassing is, to quote yourself, utter nonsense.



Bill Struth said:


> You suggested that Celtic supporters use the term 'green white and gold' instead of 'green white and orange', which is utter nonsense.


 
I offered a light hearted potential solution to another's question, but now that you mention it, I have heard a Celtic supporting friend describe it as gold recently! Does that mean he's sectarian??? 

If you take offence to such remarks in the LOS forum, then you might be best served sticking to the serious forums.


----------



## Sunny

TarfHead said:


> I don't have a problem with that. I think it worthy of comment that someone should think that it is a virtue, e.g. _my team is great cos it's supporters manage not to be a nuisance at away fixtures_.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a UK thing. I'm not aware of the Gardai making such unsolicited statements, e.g. any of the inter county GAA games last weekend.


 
It's a bit of an Irish thing isn't it. We like to be told what great supporters we are.


----------



## Leo

TarfHead said:


> I don't have a problem with that. I think it worthy of comment that someone should think that it is a virtue, e.g. _my team is great cos it's supporters manage not to be a nuisance at away fixtures_.


 
Maybe it just contrasts with Glasgow Police's call for a Football Summit last year to address unacceptable sectarian behaviour.


----------



## Bill Struth

Leo said:


> It would be ridiculous to interpret anything that was said to imply that ALL Celtic supporters were implicated. No significant demographic can ever be represented in such a manner, and to inerpret every statement as being all-encompassing is, to quote yourself, utter nonsense.


 My point exactly.


Leo said:


> I offered a light hearted potential solution to another's question, but now that you mention it, I have heard a Celtic supporting friend describe it as gold recently! Does that mean he's sectarian???


You tell me!


Leo said:


> If you take offence to such remarks in the LOS forum, then you might be best served sticking to the serious forums.


 No offense taken at all Leo, the day that someone I don't know from the internet offends me, is the day I give up.


----------



## Bill Struth

Leo said:


> Maybe it just contrasts with Glasgow Police's call for a Football Summit last year to address unacceptable sectarian behaviour.


 A cynical person might see a link between that and threatened cuts to the police budget. Not me though.


----------



## liaconn

DB74 said:


> I don't think you seem to realise the function of those spots. They are not so parents and their children can get into the supermarket quicker than others. It's so there is less chance of a child being knocked down while walking through a car park.
> 
> Why can't people bring an umbrella if it's raining and if someone is suffering from a bad back or whatever then why are they going to walk around a supermarket if walking is a problem.


 
Actually, the function of these spaces is to provide extra wide spaces for getting baby seats and toddlers out of the car. No need for them to be by the door.

When the spaces are full do parents go home rather than risk there child being knocked down. No, they don't. They actually manage to steer them safely across a few yards of car park. I have rarely heard of a child being knocked down in a supermarket car park.

Re your second remark, maybe you have servants to do your shopping for you when you're not in great shape, but some of us are not that lucky.


----------



## DB74

liaconn said:


> I have rarely heard of a child being knocked down in a supermarket car park.



Thanks to parent-and-child designated parking spaces

The system works (when it's not abused)


----------



## micmclo

Leave the extra wide spaces to the parents and children

Will save the little darlings from WHACKING the door off the car next to them and leaving a right nasty dent

Though there are adults who do this too!


----------



## Ceepee

micmclo said:


> Must live on the East coast
> 
> All sorts of radiation in the Irish sea
> 
> Three eyed fish even!


 
Within sight of Sellafield, on a clear day


----------



## Ceepee

micmclo said:


> Leave the extra wide spaces to the parents and childrenQUOTE]
> 
> The width of the spaces is more important than proximity to the door (though a pedestrian crossing does help). Many's the time I've been unable to get my three out of their car seat straps and out of the car door due to the narrowness of the ordinary spaces and people parking off-centre (though I'm not claiming to be the best parker in the world).
> 
> And once, at 8 months pregnant, returning to the car, I was unable to access my driver door due to someone parking too close. The rear left door was just about accessible, so I squeezed in, only to discover I couldn't get over the gear-stick and through the space between the front seats. And then I couldn't get out the back door again as I'd the child safety locks on. I had to tap on the window until someone let me out  So do consider mothers-with-child too.


----------



## liaconn

DB74 said:


> Thanks to parent-and-child designated parking spaces


 
Eh no. That's a fairly recent introduction. I don't think accident statistics in shopping centre car parks changed dramatically as a result.


----------



## DB74

liaconn said:


> Eh no. That's a fairly recent introduction. I don't think accident statistics in shopping centre car parks changed dramatically as a result.



They did. The ESRI had a report on it but it was pulled after political pressure from the elderly and the infirm.


----------



## Marion

> They did. The ESRI had a report on it but it was pulled after political pressure from the elderly and the infirm.





Marion

Neither of the above interest groups have anything to do with the issue of course


----------



## Purple

I know it's in the list somewhere but it's let down not left down!
I heard that again this morning.


----------



## Ceepee

People who wring out their wet togs on the FLOOR of the communal changing areas at swimming pools, despite the availability of sinks and free wrap-your-wet-togs plastic bags.


----------



## micmclo

Off licenses closing at 10pm

I know, I know...they are open all day but some people are a bit last minute

What purpose does it serve anyway?

Nothing but an attempt to keep the publicans happy


----------



## liaconn

People throwing chilli into every dish nowadays as casually as if it was salt or pepper. I am fed up buying prepared dishes in butchers shops, labeled as 'chicken with a tomato and cheese stuffing in a red wine sauce' or 'meatballs in a tomato and basil sauce' or whatever and discovering, too late, that they are full of chilli and I can't eat them. If chilli is included in something, *say it on the label*. Lots of people cannot eat chilli without being in agony afterwards.


----------



## Sol28

amtc said:


> People who sit on the outside bus seat so you have to squeeze into the window seat



Bus seats that are too small for anyone over 6'. So that the only way you can sit comfortably is with your legs twisted out in the ailse.

People who glare at you when you wont move in.

People who try and push you into the window seat.


----------



## TarfHead

In general .. public transport

Including,

- people with poor quality headphones
- people putting their bag on the seat beside them and then looking aggrieved when asked to move it
- people stepping on to the carriage while others are still trying to get off
- copies of that morning's METRO, thrown on the floor, at evening rush-hour
- secondary school kids with bags casually tossed in the aisle where people have to stand
- secondary school kids for whom the idea of offering up their seat is an alien concept


----------



## liaconn

Also:

- People who don't have their fare or ticket ready when they get on the bus

- People who sit behind you shouting into mobile phones at the top of their voice

- People who have just run for the bus, get on all red and gasping and proceed to slam open several windows to cool down, blowing everyone else out of it

- People who leave burger wrappers, banana skins and empty coke cans on the seat after them.

So glad my current job has car parking!


----------



## Guest105

Sol28 said:


> Bus seats that are too small for anyone over 6'. So that the only way you can sit comfortably is with your legs twisted out in the ailse.
> 
> People who glare at you when you wont move in.
> 
> People who try and push you into the window seat.





Particularly true of Ryanair


----------



## truthseeker

liaconn said:


> People throwing chilli into every dish nowadays as casually as if it was salt or pepper. I am fed up buying prepared dishes in butchers shops, labeled as 'chicken with a tomato and cheese stuffing in a red wine sauce' or 'meatballs in a tomato and basil sauce' or whatever and discovering, too late, that they are full of chilli and I can't eat them. If chilli is included in something, *say it on the label*. Lots of people cannot eat chilli without being in agony afterwards.



I would never buy a prepared dish in a butcher shop - unless I really trusted the butchers.
I dont like not knowing what ingredients are in the mix.
Sometimes sauces are used to coat slightly 'older' or less good quality cuts of meat to get rid of them.

It drives me nuts when I splash out on a free range chicken for sunday dinner and my FIL tastes it, chews and says 'grand bit of pork'


----------



## AgathaC

Someone reading a book while walking along the street. It puzzles me more than annoys me really.


----------



## Time

Banks and their apologists.


----------



## becky

Email.

People putting stupid titles like query or HR in the subject box.  When I try and sort under the title I have 100's with the same title.  They may as well just call the email 'email'.

Worse again is no title at all.

People cc ing the world and his mother.  I get 20 -  50 emails a day and at least half could go. 

People expecting instant replies because it's an email.

People emailing to tell us the fax machine isn't working and 30 minutes later telling us it's working working again.  Who cares and how many faxes do you get anyway.  Sure it's all email now.

Did I say email.


----------



## micmclo

When you send me 15 emails and put top urgent on all of them it kind of defeats the purpose 
They all get treated the same 



And what's with the attention seeking!!!!!!!! Is there a need for it??????  One is enough!!!!!!
I look at that and think drama queen



As for teammates who sit beside me and send me emails about lunch and coffee
Instead of clogging up my inbox why not talk to me? You know, like a normal person
You are right beside me


----------



## RonanC

People who use the term 'team' when talking about work colleagues... since when did we become a team?? This drives me crazy!! 

Where I work it has always been Section A or Section B... Now its Team A and Team B and Team meeting... And following the embargo on recruitment and a ban on promotions and pay puts in the Public Sector, the truth is we are further than ever away from the idea of what a team means. 


(not referring to micmclo specifically)


----------



## micmclo

Work colleague sounds awful formal, I'd never say someone is a colleague
They're a teammate, far more relaxed 

Maybe the public service is a bit more formal, after all you have all these officer grades and demaracations set out


----------



## Markjbloggs

A squirrel down the front of your trousers with a steering wheel .....


----------



## liaconn

RonanC said:


> People who use the term 'team' when talking about work colleagues... since when did we become a team?? This drives me crazy!!
> 
> Where I work it has always been Section A or Section B... Now its Team A and Team B and Team meeting... And following the embargo on recruitment and a ban on promotions and pay puts in the Public Sector, the truth is we are further than ever away from the idea of what a team means.
> 
> 
> (not referring to micmclo specifically)


 

Also 'Teams' that are full of 'me me me' types who are only interested in showing off and covering themselves in glory and couldn't care less if the team sinks or swims.


----------



## DB74

liaconn said:


> Also 'Teams' that are full of 'me me me' types who are only interested in showing off and covering themselves in glory and couldn't care less if the team sinks or swims.



You bet on Portugal for EURO 2012 didn't you?


----------



## TarfHead

RonanC said:


> People who use the term 'team' when talking about work colleagues


 
Not sure if I've already posted this, but ..

Staff in restaurants who refer to the table as "Well *guys*, what are *we* having today ?".

Eh, are you eating with us ? Who invited you to join our company ?


----------



## BONDGIRL

Winding new born baby drives me nuts... 3am... sitting rubbing baby back waiting for that very important burp so u can get back to sleep !!!


----------



## IsleOfMan

Going in to a restaurant and seeing on the menu that steak or fish or lamb or practically everything is marked with an asterisk that indicates this item is €4 extra, €6 extra etc. If an item on the menu is priced at €24* but you have to add €6 to the price then the item is not €24 it's €30. Why not advertise it at €30.


----------



## bullbars

This one has surfaced in work today; People who have a bit of information, but don't grasp the full concept. These are a dangerous breed, symptoms of dealing with theses people include wanting to smash the computer to save reading the rest of the email. 

Also Email. It was once a useful tool, it is now its is used:
1. To try to hang colleagues out to dry whilst not having the conhones to deal with them face to face. 
2. By the brown nose brigade to CC everyone they can ,not necessarily related to the project but hey they might like to feel involved. 
3. As a "Cover-yer-This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language" tool. That is why my inbox gets filled by chit-chat messages between two people who sit two yards apart.


----------



## micmclo

The screaming banshees outside my window last night and the night before that

If the cats are not crying they are killing each other at 4:30am. Some right vicious fights going on

Cats are evil


----------



## mandelbrot

Ray Foley


----------



## truthseeker

Father in law taken by ambulance to Vincents A&E at 1am. Not allowed in to see him, told to wait, someone will speak to us when doc has seen him.

Wait 7 hours. At 8am, he walks out in his pjs, he still hasnt seen a doc despite serious health problems. He is massively agitated and upset. We leave.


----------



## bullbars

truthseeker said:


> Father in law taken by ambulance to Vincents A&E at 1am. Not allowed in to see him, told to wait, someone will speak to us when doc has seen him.
> 
> Wait 7 hours. At 8am, he walks out in his pjs, he still hasnt seen a doc despite serious health problems. He is massively agitated and upset. We leave.


 
Pfffft.. it doesn't even sound like he was drunk and making a scene, how do you honnestly expect to been seen promply by acting civilised.


----------



## truthseeker

bullbars said:


> Pfffft.. it doesn't even sound like he was drunk and making a scene, how do you honnestly expect to been seen promply by acting civilised.



There was only one drunk. He was very quiet. 

It was actually as though there was no hospital staff. People in the waiting room were helping other people in the waiting room.


----------



## AgathaC

Not getting even a text message to acknowledge that a gift and card was received.


----------



## HMC

Being informed in a one-line email from a hotel in Cork that I couldn't have a room for 2 nights next week.  No, 4 night minimum stay. Good luck with that business model in a recession.


----------



## Vanilla

truthseeker said:


> Father in law taken by ambulance to Vincents A&E at 1am. Not allowed in to see him, told to wait, someone will speak to us when doc has seen him.
> 
> Wait 7 hours. At 8am, he walks out in his pjs, he still hasnt seen a doc despite serious health problems. He is massively agitated and upset. We leave.


 
This is crazy- did you try making a big scene?


----------



## liaconn

Vanilla said:


> This is crazy- did you try making a big scene?


 

There's no point as the staff who are actually there are working their butts off under extreme pressure. The people responsible for these situations are never anywhere near the frontline to answer for their decisions or incompetence and seem happy to let the nurses and junior doctors take all the flak.


----------



## Purple

liaconn said:


> There's no point as the staff who are actually there are working their butts off under extreme pressure. The people responsible for these situations are never anywhere near the frontline to answer for their decisions or incompetence and seem happy to let the nurses and junior doctors take all the flak.



I don't accept that. I know that Doctors and Nurses always say it's not their fault and they are martyrs etc but they have an active and empowered role in how the hospital is run. I’d also point out that they are looked for and got pay increases far ahead of the rate of inflation over the last 10 years which meant that better staff to patient ratios were harder to achieve. Doctors and Nurses as groups/ professions are very much part of the problem, if not the main problem, in the health service.


----------



## liaconn

Purple said:


> I don't accept that. I know that Doctors and Nurses always say it's not their fault and they are martyrs etc but they have an active and empowered role in how the hospital is run. I’d also point out that they are looked for and got pay increases far ahead of the rate of inflation over the last 10 years which meant that better staff to patient ratios were harder to achieve. Doctors and Nurses as groups/ professions are very much part of the problem, if not the main problem, in the health service.


 
Well, I am talking from experience. I have many times had to go to Tallaght A&E and the nurses are run off their feet, while a couple of junior doctors on duty are trying to get around to see every patient and talk to frantic relatives. The managers, consultants and other senior staff are nowhere around, and at weekends there is no one to take x-rays, do blood tests etc. presumably a decision made by some senior person sitting at a desk in the background somewhere. Raising hell with the nurses in A&E is not going to achieve anything. They are usually extremely apologetic and understanding, but they can't actually do anything.

How does a nurse have an 'active and empowered' role in how the hospital is run? They don't agree a budget, or staff numbers or decide which wards will be kept open or how much consultants will be paid.

Also, nurses aren't exactly overpaid for what they do. They just looked for a reasonable salary for the responsibility they undertake. They are not a highly paid profession.


----------



## Purple

liaconn said:


> Well, I am talking from experience. I have many times had to go to Tallaght A&E and the nurses are run off their feet, while a couple of junior doctors on duty are trying to get around to see every patient and talk to frantic relatives. The managers, consultants and other senior staff are nowhere around, and at weekends there is no one to take x-rays, do blood tests etc. presumably a decision made by some senior person sitting at a desk in the background somewhere. Raising hell with the nurses in A&E is not going to achieve anything. They are usually extremely apologetic and understanding, but they can't actually do anything.
> 
> How does a nurse have an 'active and empowered' role in how the hospital is run? They don't agree a budget, or staff numbers or decide which wards will be kept open or how much consultants will be paid.
> 
> Also, nurses aren't exactly overpaid for what they do. They just looked for a reasonable salary for the responsibility they undertake. They are not a highly paid profession.



We are going off topic here but Mrs Purple worked in hospitals for years and many of her friends still do.
Senior nurses have a management function in how the hospital is run and there union plays an active role in preventing changes and hospitals being run for the benefit of the patient. The same goes for doctors. 
Irish Doctors and Nurses are amongst the best paid in the world. That doesn’t hold true for Consultants; they are the best paid in the world.
High salaries, inefficient work practices, hostility toward management (and often from management), theft of equipment and drugs; these are all part of the problem.   
We can either have the average amount of doctors and nurses on the average pay or we can have less than the average on higher than average pay. That’s self evident. By the way, our nurse to patient ration is way above the EU average so under-staffing isn’t the problem.


----------



## liaconn

Purple said:


> We are going off topic here but Mrs Purple worked in hospitals for years and many of her friends still do.
> Senior nurses have a management function in how the hospital is run and there union plays an active role in preventing changes and hospitals being run for the benefit of the patient. The same goes for doctors.
> Irish Doctors and Nurses are amongst the best paid in the world. That doesn’t hold true for Consultants; they are the best paid in the world.
> High salaries, inefficient work practices, hostility toward management (and often from management), theft of equipment and drugs; these are all part of the problem.
> We can either have the average amount of doctors and nurses on the average pay or we can have less than the average on higher than average pay. That’s self evident. By the way, our nurse to patient ration is way above the EU average so under-staffing isn’t the problem.


 
The real problem, though, is the layers and layers of highly paid HSE officials eating up money that should be going into opening up more wards to stop A&E areas becoming clogged up; assigning more doctors to A&E Departments ;and paying specialist staff to work at weekends. In that situation, patientscould be moved more quickly and efficiently through the A&E Department and it would not become a holding ground for ill patients waiting for hours and even days for a bed to become free or for a doctor to examine them or for an essential test to be carried out.
I can't agree with you about nurses. I think they have a hugely responsible and incredibly stressful job and are often a lot more use than some of the doctors. I totally agree that our consultants are ridiculously over paid and this scandal has been going on for years. We need less well paid and more consultants in our hospitals.
And don't start me on drunks and drug addicts being rushed in by ambulance and having to be seen straight away to the detriment of genuinely ill patients


----------



## truthseeker

Vanilla said:


> This is crazy- did you try making a big scene?



No. There was no point. There was a man there for 17 hours with a continuously expanding head due to some allergic reaction and apparently he had had the problem before and knew he needed some particular shot but he was getting nowhere despite a bit of prolonged scene causing by him and his pals. He left too without medical treatment. 

There was also a man who came in at the same time as my father in law with a suspected heart attack and despite the fact that he had a history of heart problems he hadnt been seen after 7 hours either. Im genuinely not sure there were any doctors there at all. There were no more than 8 or 9 people waiting to be seen in the waiting room, but according to father in law the inside of A&E was just people on trolleys waiting on beds.

After 7 hours my father in law was really upset and hadnt had any sleep and with his health history it was probably safer to take him away so he could rest properly, so we brought him home, put him to bed and brought him to his own GP later that afternoon to get checked over.

They wanted him to sign a disclaimer stating he had refused medical treatment and left of his own accord so he crossed out 'refused medical treatment' wrote across it that he hadnt been offered any medical treatment in 7 hours so he was leaving.


----------



## Purple

liaconn said:


> The real problem, though, is the layers and layers of highly paid HSE officials eating up money that should be going into opening up more wards to stop A&E areas becoming clogged up; assigning more doctors to A&E Departments ;and paying specialist staff to work at weekends. In that situation, patientscould be moved more quickly and efficiently through the A&E Department and it would not become a holding ground for ill patients waiting for hours and even days for a bed to become free or for a doctor to examine them or for an essential test to be carried out.
> I can't agree with you about nurses. I think they have a hugely responsible and incredibly stressful job and are often a lot more use than some of the doctors. I totally agree that our consultants are ridiculously over paid and this scandal has been going on for years. We need less well paid and more consultants in our hospitals.
> And don't start me on drunks and drug addicts being rushed in by ambulance and having to be seen straight away to the detriment of genuinely ill patients


Good administration is an essential part of any organisation. I’m not saying that over-staffing/ inefficient structures aren’t a major part of the problem but they aren’t the only problem. Clerical staff in the HSE and the public sector in general are not as over-paid as the so-called front-line staff. 
The problem in A&E isn’t the staffing levels in those departments, it’s the fact that no one is available at nights and weekends to discharge patients from wards and so create space for patients to be moved from A&E after they have been treated. 
A colleague in work found his elderly mother lying in her own excrement in a hospital. He was told by the nurse that there were no orderlies available to change the sheets and it wasn’t her job to do it. There was a time when nurses “lowered” themselves to help patients in that sort of situation. Times have changes I suppose.


----------



## micmclo

Nursing used to be a vocation

Now it's a degree subject and graduate salaries expected
There are care assistants for many of the cleaning tasks

Was it realy worse in the old days when nuns ran hospitals? 

Everyone wants to hold a clipboard and have a job title these days


----------



## liaconn

micmclo said:


> Nursing used to be a vocation
> 
> Now it's a degree subject and graduate salaries expected
> There are care assistants for many of the cleaning tasks
> 
> Was it realy worse in the old days when nuns ran hospitals?
> 
> Everyone wants to hold a clipboard and have a job title these days


 
I totally agree with this actually. I have been in hospital a couple of times in recent years. There is an enormous difference between the 'older' nurses ie 40s and 50s who trained on the wards and the younger ones who have a degree in nursing. Definitely I would say the older style training attracted more caring, competent and down to earth people into nursing. The older nurses seem to just instinctively know what to do to make you feel better, have no problem doing the more menial tasks and see the patients as people. The younger nurses are more focussed on text book stuff and seem out of their depth if anything unexpected happens. There was just always something more reassuring about an older nurse walking into the room, even if they didn't have a first class honours degree from UCD.


----------



## mandelbrot

liaconn said:


> I totally agree with this actually. I have been in hospital a couple of times in recent years. There is an enormous difference between the 'older' nurses ie 40s and 50s who trained on the wards and the younger ones who have a degree in nursing. Definitely I would say the older style training attracted more caring, competent and down to earth people into nursing. The older nurses seem to just instinctively know what to do to make you feel better, have no problem doing the more menial tasks and see the patients as people. The younger nurses are more focussed on text book stuff and seem out of their depth if anything unexpected happens. There was just always something more reassuring about an older nurse walking into the room, even if they didn't have a first class honours degree from UCD.


 
Or is it possible that the older nurses have the benefit of half a lifetime's experience under their belt...


----------



## liaconn

mandelbrot said:


> Or is it possible that the older nurses have the benefit of half a lifetime's experience under their belt...


 
No, its more than that. They have a totally different attitude to nursing and are much more down to earth and practical in the way they approach things. I think a lot of younger nurses are more attracted by the academic side of it nowadays and not so keen on the day to day ward stuff.


----------



## Purple

The strange thing is that professional training structures are closer to trades than to academic qualifications.
Both trades and professions have time spent on the job and in off the job training but basically they are based around hands-on training under the tutelage of qualified people who are currently working in the profession/trade. 
I’m not equating the skill levels etc between the two areas before anyone gets precious, I’m just pointing out the structural similarity. 
Nursing used to be closer to a trade; more hands on and less academia. Now it’s closer to the traditional profession. While that’s good for the ego of some it may not produce better nurses.


----------



## liaconn

Back on thread -

Another thing that really annoys me is when a group of people on the way home from the pub decide to stop right outside your house for a 20 minute goodbye chat at 1.30am.


----------



## Purple

liaconn said:


> Back on thread -
> 
> Another thing that really annoys me is when a group of people on the way home from the pub decide to stop right outside your house for a 20 minute goodbye chat at 1.30am.



I get that as well!


----------



## ney001

Unrealistic times - drives me nuts when I ask somebody how far aware are you? just happened with a courier and he says i'm 15 mins from you now, an hour and a half later & no sign. It must be garmyns giving people unrealistic expectations.


----------



## mf1

"how far aware are you?"

I love it! 

I never knew that sat nav could tell people they were like so unaware of how their actions/behaviour/attitude   could impact on the people around. 


I'm kidding. 

mf


----------



## bazermc

How about when you have a tradesman or a delivery arranged and they promise to ring an hour before they arrive!

They call you when they are at the front door asking if you are at home.  Of course I am not I am in work earning money so I can pay you to fix my fridge cooker etc etc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niall M

Sean Quinn and his family....


----------



## liaconn

Couples on buses kissing and hugging and staring into each others eyes. You don't look romantic, you look cringey.

P&C spaces right up at the door of the supermarket.


----------



## bazermc

Niall M said:


> Sean Quinn and his family....


 
Looks like he is off to jail for 3 months today!


----------



## Niall M

bazermc said:


> Looks like he is off to jail for 3 months today!


 
the poor man, and all he was doing was trying to protect his employees jobs...


----------



## Knuttell

Niall M said:


> the poor man, and all he was doing was trying to protect his employees jobs...



Excellent..but you forgot to use the sarcastic smiley


----------



## delgirl

bazermc said:


> Looks like he is off to jail for 3 months today!


His son and nephew are off to jail and they're hoping Sean Snr will lead them to the hidden €500m.

Is it worth going to jail for 3 months to hold on to €500m?  Will be interesting to see what the final outcome is.


----------



## Complainer

truthseeker said:


> No. There was no point. There was a man there for 17 hours with a continuously expanding head due to some allergic reaction and apparently he had had the problem before and knew he needed some particular shot but he was getting nowhere despite a bit of prolonged scene causing by him and his pals. He left too without medical treatment.
> 
> There was also a man who came in at the same time as my father in law with a suspected heart attack and despite the fact that he had a history of heart problems he hadnt been seen after 7 hours either. Im genuinely not sure there were any doctors there at all. There were no more than 8 or 9 people waiting to be seen in the waiting room, but according to father in law the inside of A&E was just people on trolleys waiting on beds.
> 
> After 7 hours my father in law was really upset and hadnt had any sleep and with his health history it was probably safer to take him away so he could rest properly, so we brought him home, put him to bed and brought him to his own GP later that afternoon to get checked over.
> 
> They wanted him to sign a disclaimer stating he had refused medical treatment and left of his own accord so he crossed out 'refused medical treatment' wrote across it that he hadnt been offered any medical treatment in 7 hours so he was leaving.


Sounds like a dreadful situation for all of you. Did he see a triage nurse at any time during his stay?


----------



## Leper

Six years ago, from my experience in A & E I could have written a near identical post to that of Truthseeker.  Unfortunately, six years later it appears things have not improved in A & E.

When will this A & E nightmare scenario end?


----------



## truthseeker

Leper said:


> When will this A & E nightmare scenario end?



Its dreadful, my father in law will not call an ambulance now if something happens because his experiences of A&E are so bad.

A few weeks before the 7 hour ordeal he spent 20 hours in James A&E - in fairness he saw a doctor within a couple of hours and the rest of it was tests etc but he needed physio for his back after it from being left on a hard chair for 20 hours.


----------



## Complainer

Did a see a triage nurse during his 7 hours in Vincents A&E?


----------



## truthseeker

Complainer said:


> Did a see a triage nurse during his 7 hours in Vincents A&E?



Im not entirely sure how this bit worked, we werent allowed into the back of A&E and he went in by ambulance, and is a bit confused himself by it all. I dont know if he was triaged by the ambulance people or a nurse. He did say that he began to tell the ambulance men his medical history (which is extensive and complex to say the least) and they told him if needs be his charts could be requested from a different hospital. He then asked 'a nurse' (but dont know if it was a triage nurse) about getting his charts requested and she told him that they could. 7 hours later he asked someone else and she said that only a doctor could do that and as he hadnt seen a doctor......

Its irrelevant anyway, a triage nurse only prioritises cases based on urgency. If there are no doctors around anyway then its a bit pointless eh?


----------



## liaconn

People who leave dogs barking out in the garden at all hours of the night or really early in the morning. 

Also people who think a sunny Sunday afternoon is an ideal time to play really loud music with all the windows open, or to light a bonfire and cover the area in smoke.


----------



## bazermc

House alarms that go off everynight at bed time and at 8.30am on a Sunday morning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceist Beag

liaconn said:


> Also people who think a sunny Sunday afternoon is an ideal time to play really loud music with all the windows open



Is there really anything wrong with that?


----------



## bazermc

liaconn said:


> to light a bonfire and cover the area in smoke.


 
It's called a BBQ!!!!


----------



## Purple

Ceist Beag said:


> Is there really anything wrong with that?


 Yes, it's rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## liaconn

Ceist Beag said:


> Is there really anything wrong with that?


 
Are you serious?

Why should neighbours sitting in their garden have to listen to your taste in music blasting out all over the place? Either close the windows, turn the volume down, or use ear plugs.


----------



## liaconn

bazermc said:


> It's called a BBQ!!!!


 
Only if you like very very black sausages.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Gawd out with the fun police Purple! Thank God I no longer live in an estate for fear that playing music during a sunny Sunday afternoon might offend someone! Someone should tell those nasty musicians to stop holding concerts within an asses roar of civilisation too!


----------



## liaconn

Actually, another thing that really annoys me is people who excuse their rude, selfish and anti social behaviour by claiming that the people who object to it are 'party poopers' or 'kill joys' or 'noise police' or whatever, implying that they themselves are great fun and the life and soul of the party, when they're actually just annoying and bad mannered.

I assume that other people are also 'thanking God' that you no longer live in your former estate, with that attitude.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Get over yourself liaconn! So if I'm holding a party out the back of my house during a Sunday afternoon you think I should have everyone going around quietly for fear of what the neighbours might think? If I wanted to have some music playing out the back I would see no problem with that!


----------



## liaconn

Maybe you should get over yourself, as you seem to think consideration for the neighbours doesn't matter and it's all about YOU. If you're having a party you should inform the neighbours, preferably invite them to pop in for a drink,  and keep the music at a reasonable level. 

In any event I was talking about people just playing loud music with the windows wide open, not someone having a one off party.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Or maybe to flip that you seem to think that it's all about YOU as you don't care what reason the neighbour might have for playing music! How do you know it's not a one off party? Anyway, enough, I've better things to be doing than arguing about a situation I'm not even involved in!


----------



## liaconn

I am talking about the situation where someone is sitting out in their garden or in their sitting room on a sunny afternoon with the windows of the house wide open and the stereo going full blast, with loud  music blaring out over half the estate. If you cannot see how inconsiderate and annoying that is, then no point in arguing with you. I will leave that to any unfortunate neighbours you may have in the future.


----------



## DB74

I never thought I'd say this, but I agree with liaconn here.

I'm all for people enjoying the good weather etc but why do some people think that they should spend 4-5 hours blaring the latest dance tunes out in their garden for all 30 houses within a 50-yard radius of them to have to put up with it as well.

Surely it's not too difficult for people to have a bit of consideration for their neighbours and at least keep the music down to a level where people living next door can at least have a conversation with each other without having to shout


----------



## Ceist Beag

Funny enough if liaconn had said right at the start that it was where music was blasted out over half the estate I might have agreed as well! But it was phrased as "play really loud music" on a sunny Sunday afternoon which I thought wasn't so bad - plenty of Sunday afternoons I would have played music out the back of the house but my idea of really loud would have meant only the neighbours immediately either side of me would have heard it if they were out the back as well (but not if they were indoors) so I guess one persons idea of really loud is different from anothers!


----------



## gianni

Ceist Beag said:


> ... plenty of Sunday afternoons I would have played music out the back of the house but my idea of really loud would have meant *only the neighbours immediately either side of me would have heard it if they were out the back as well* (but not if they were indoors) so I guess one persons idea of really loud is different from anothers!




I would have issue with this if I was your neighbour. What makes you think I want to listen to your music tastes as I sit in my garden on a Sunday afternoon ??


----------



## truthseeker

I dont want to listen to my neighbours music, loud, not too loud, out the back, through open windows etc... I dont want to hear it at all!

Why would I? If I want to listen to music I put my headphones in and bop around to whats on my ipod and dont bother anyone else.


----------



## Ceist Beag

gianni said:


> I would have issue with this if I was your neighbour. What makes you think I want to listen to your music tastes as I sit in my garden on a Sunday afternoon ??



Because obviously I'm just a selfish, rude, inconsiderate old codger who doesn't realise that soundwaves cross over fences between back gardens and might be heard by others!! But don't worry gianni you won't need to fear that my selfishness might impede on your enjoyment of your back garden on a Sunday afternoon because the only poor sods likely to be affected by my selfish behaviour are the cows in the fields around - although I might need to check with the farmer now that you mention it in case it's affecting their output! Mind how you go now.


----------



## gianni

Ceist Beag said:


> Because obviously I'm just a selfish, rude, inconsiderate old codger who doesn't realise that soundwaves cross over fences between back gardens and might be heard by others!! But don't worry gianni you won't need to fear that my selfishness might impede on your enjoyment of your back garden on a Sunday afternoon because the only poor sods likely to be affected by my selfish behaviour are the cows in the fields around - although I might need to check with the farmer now that you mention it in case it's affecting their output! Mind how you go now.



Glad to hear it. 

Isolated living is probably the best solution in some cases.


----------



## Complainer

truthseeker said:


> Its irrelevant anyway, a triage nurse only prioritises cases based on urgency. If there are no doctors around anyway then its a bit pointless eh?



It's very relevant. There are doctors in A&E depts, funnily enough. If he saw a triage nurse, who assessed him as being of low urgency, that would explain why he was at the back of the queue for seeing a doctor.


----------



## truthseeker

Complainer said:


> It's very relevant. There are doctors in A&E depts, funnily enough. If he saw a triage nurse, who assessed him as being of low urgency, that would explain why he was at the back of the queue for seeing a doctor.



Funny how he was there was 7 hours and saw no doctor even though he was in a corridor and could see everything. When I say 'saw' I mean, he did not have a visual experience whereby he saw a doctor passing by and attending to anyone else.

I wonder how your triage explanation worked for the man with the suspected heart attack?

Even at lowest urgency (which believe me, with what was wrong with him and his medical history would not have been the case) 7 hours is still totally unacceptable not to even be assessed by a doctor. Or do I just expect too much. What about the guy who was still waiting after 17 hours for a shot to take down his continuously expanding head? He left at 8am because his growing head was just getting worse and still no medical attention.


----------



## becky

truthseeker said:


> Funny how he was there was 7 hours and saw no doctor even though he was in a corridor and could see everything. When I say 'saw' I mean, he did not have a visual experience whereby he saw a doctor passing by and attending to anyone else.
> 
> I wonder how your triage explanation worked for the man with the suspected heart attack?
> 
> Even at lowest urgency (which believe me, with what was wrong with him and his medical history would not have been the case) 7 hours is still totally unacceptable not to even be assessed by a doctor. Or do I just expect too much. What about the guy who was still waiting after 17 hours for a shot to take down his continuously expanding head? He left at 8am because his growing head was just getting worse and still no medical attention.



I was sorry to hear about your FIL.  My own Dad is elderly and has had to go to A&E a few times over the years, it is very stressful and tiring on him and us and we have to try and keep him 'up'.  My Dad goes to bed between 10 and 11pm, after that he's tired and having him sit in a waiting room when you know he's worried about why he's there in the first place just adds more stress. For the most part, our experiences have been good, long and hard but nothing like what you describe. 

I do wonder if the fact that it becomes known I work in HR has a bearing on we're treated (some staff know me and then my mother tells the rest of them). I don't like to think that's the reason because it's not how I work. 

Truthseeker, was it Monday the 9th July?  That was the change over day for junior doctors this year and I would rather take my chances on the side of the road then go to A&E on the July change over day.


----------



## Complainer

truthseeker said:


> Funny how he was there was 7 hours and saw no doctor even though he was in a corridor and could see everything. When I say 'saw' I mean, he did not have a visual experience whereby he saw a doctor passing by and attending to anyone else.


Honestly, if he was seriously ill, how could have managed to keep a vigilant watch out for doctors? How could he distinguish between doctors, nurses, radiographers, given that they all wear scrubs?  Maybe the doctors were all working with patients in cubicles instead of roaming corridors. It is not credible to suggest that any A&E unit did not have doctors present for a 7 hour period.


truthseeker said:


> Even at lowest urgency (which believe me, with what was wrong with him and his medical history would not have been the case) 7 hours is still totally unacceptable not to even be assessed by a doctor. Or do I just expect too much


7 hours is indeed too long, though it all depends on what else was happening in the hospital at the same time. If they had a mad busy rush of critical care patients over that seven hours, then less serious patients do have to wait. Why don't you contact the hospital or the HSE and enquire about their target service levels?



truthseeker said:


> What about the guy who was still waiting after 17 hours for a shot to take down his continuously expanding head? He left at 8am because his growing head was just getting worse and still no medical attention.


I'd ask the same question - when did he see a triage nurse and what was the triage assessment.


----------



## MrMan

gianni said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> Isolated living is probably the best solution in some cases.


 

I agree, and I think yourself and Liaconn would be perfect for isolation given the fact that noise coming from outside in an estate bothers you. Is playing music worse than lawn mowers, strimmers, drilling etc? 

And Truthseeker, while your consideration for others is admirable, I don't see how it is necessary to wear headphones if you want to listen to music.

I know it is a thread about complaints, but some people seem to have a problem with nearly every aspect of interaction with others.


----------



## truthseeker

MrMan said:


> And Truthseeker, while your consideration for others is admirable, I don't see how it is necessary to wear headphones if you want to listen to music.



Well I live in an apartment block and I am aware how how the music and sounds from the apartments around me affect me. So just out of consideration I wear the headphones. 

Ive also moved the tv away from the wall and the computer speakers away from the vent - over time its become apparent that such small things stop the sound vibrating through the cavity blocks and affecting the people around me.


----------



## liaconn

MrMan said:


> *I agree, and I think yourself and Liaconn would be perfect for isolation given the fact that noise coming from outside in an estate bothers you. Is playing music worse than lawn mowers, strimmers, drilling etc? *
> 
> And Truthseeker, while your consideration for others is admirable, I don't see how it is necessary to wear headphones if you want to listen to music.
> 
> I know it is a thread about complaints, but some people seem to have a problem with nearly every aspect of interaction with others.


 
I have no problem with lawnmowers and strimmers. People have to cut the grass and keep the garden tidy. I also wouldn't have a problem with someone playing music at a low volume. What I and others are talking about is people playing music at an unnecessarily high volume with every window in the house open so that it can be heard a couple of roads away. That is not just the normal noise that goes with suburban living. That is people being selfish and exercising no consideration for their neighbours. There is no reason why they can't keep the volume down if they want the windows open, or close the windows if they want the volume up. Why would you define that as people who have 'a problem with nearly every aspect of interaction with others'?? It is the people who can't exercise a modicum of consideration and assume that anyone who complains about noise is just a 'moaner' or the 'noise police' who make living on an estate difficult for others. Not the people like Truthseeker who manage to find a compromise that mean one person can enjoy themselves without annoying everyone else. I often listen to music in my apartment but I don't find it necessary to have it blasting out with every window and the balcony door wide open. If I want to sit out on my balcony I keep the music down or turn it off.


----------



## Firefly

Complainer said:


> Honestly, if he was seriously ill, how could have managed to keep a vigilant watch out for doctors?


 
Why should he have to? Surely, it is they who should be keeping a vigilant watch out for him...



Complainer said:


> How could he distinguish between doctors, nurses, radiographers, given that they all wear scrubs?


 
And isn't that convenient?



Complainer said:


> Maybe the doctors were all working with patients in cubicles instead of roaming corridors.


 
Maybe they were, maybe they weren't. Didn't help the patient much though. 



Complainer said:


> 7 hours is indeed too long, though it all depends on what else was happening in the hospital at the same time. If they had a mad busy rush of critical care patients over that seven hours, then less serious patients do have to wait. Why don't you contact the hospital or the HSE and enquire about their target service levels?


 
Should the patient try ringing the HSE during a 7 hour wait in the early hours of the morning to enquire about such service levels, or should the wait until after they are eventually seen and are trying to recover?

All of this raises a broader question though...when someone is admitted to A&E who exactly is responsible for arranging the patient to be seen by the appropriate medical person? This person should be available to the patient at all times and provide updates. A relationship manager if you will.


----------



## truthseeker

becky said:


> Truthseeker, was it Monday the 9th July?  That was the change over day for junior doctors this year and I would rather take my chances on the side of the road then go to A&E on the July change over day.



It was, and someone else told me the same thing too. Thanks for your nice post.


----------



## Firefly

Switching mobile providers! Spent my whole lunch break in a shop trying to do this today (with all the required paperwork). You'd think it would be easy!


----------



## liaconn

Hearing about stuff in work that directly affects me from some random passer by in the canteen or corridor rather than from my own manager.


----------



## MrMan

liaconn said:


> I have no problem with lawnmowers and strimmers. People have to cut the grass and keep the garden tidy. I also wouldn't have a problem with someone playing music at a low volume. What I and others are talking about is people playing music at an unnecessarily high volume with every window in the house open so that it can be heard a couple of roads away. That is not just the normal noise that goes with suburban living. That is people being selfish and exercising no consideration for their neighbours. There is no reason why they can't keep the volume down if they want the windows open, or close the windows if they want the volume up. *Why would you define that as people who have 'a problem with nearly every aspect of interaction with others'??* It is the people who can't exercise a modicum of consideration and assume that anyone who complains about noise is just a 'moaner' or the 'noise police' who make living on an estate difficult for others. Not the people like Truthseeker who manage to find a compromise that mean one person can enjoy themselves without annoying everyone else. I often listen to music in my apartment but I don't find it necessary to have it blasting out with every window and the balcony door wide open. If I want to sit out on my balcony I keep the music down or turn it off.


 
That line was about the thread in general, which is why I refered to the entire thread.

I would just presume that we all have different levels of tolerance and what more can be said really.


----------



## liaconn

True, but there are certain things that are generally agreed to be inconsiderate and I would have thought playing music so loud that it can be heard all over your road and beyond would be one of those.
Yet you seemed to think it was unreasonable to object to that.


----------



## truthseeker

MrMan said:


> I would just presume that we all have different levels of tolerance and what more can be said really.



Some people are deafer than others. I can tell if my hubby has been watching telly while Im out just by checking what volume its at - he likes it at a volume I find uncomfortable.


----------



## MrMan

liaconn said:


> True, but there are certain things that are generally agreed to be inconsiderate and I would have thought playing music so loud that it can be heard all over your road and beyond would be one of those.
> Yet you seemed to think it was unreasonable to object to that.



I tried to stay out of this thread tbh, but I reacted to the way you and  gianni responded to Ceist Bag, I felt it was ott and unnecessary. 

I wouldn't agree with music being played at levels that meant that it  could be heard by all and sundry, but sound will travel on a quiet sunny  sunday, so I would allow for that.


----------



## MrMan

truthseeker said:


> Some people are deafer than others. I can tell if my hubby has been watching telly while Im out just by checking what volume its at - he likes it at a volume I find uncomfortable.



Maybe he should be using the headphones then!


----------



## liaconn

MrMan said:


> I tried to stay out of this thread tbh, but I reacted to the way you and gianni responded to Ceist Bag, I felt it was ott and unnecessary.
> 
> I wouldn't agree with music being played at levels that meant that it could be heard by all and sundry, but sound will travel on a quiet sunny sunday, so I would allow for that.


 
Well, starting a post with 'Get over yourse'f' or 'Gawd, out with the fun police' is hardly going to elicit a measured response, particularly as he admitted later that he'd misunderstood what I meant in my first post.


----------



## Ceist Beag

liaconn said:


> Well, starting a post with 'Get over yourse'f' or 'Gawd, out with the fun police' is hardly going to elicit a measured response, particularly as he admitted later that he'd misunderstood what I meant in my first post.


Erm, the 'Get over yourself' was in response to the 'I assume that other people are also 'thanking God' that you no longer live in your former estate, with that attitude.' comment liaconn so at least admit that you were the one to start personalising things! And I later admitted that your first post was vague and unclear - and once you clarified was easier to understand! Anyways, enough, the sun is shining today!!


----------



## liaconn

Ceist Beag said:


> Erm, the 'Get over yourself' was in response to the 'I assume that other people are also 'thanking God' that you no longer live in your former estate, with that attitude.' comment liaconn so at least admit that you were the one to start personalising things! And I later admitted that your first post was vague and unclear - and once you clarified was easier to understand! Anyways, enough, the sun is shining today!!


 
Which was in response to your 'Gawd out with the Fun Police' comment to a poster agreeing with my first post so no, I won't admit that I was the one to start personalising. And other posters had no problem getting my first post so I don't think it was vague and unclear.

Anyway, this could go on and on....


----------

